# The Card Declined Shuffle



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Uber X this morning, tripped destination filter (should have been airport run), 15 mins away.
So I navigate into the passenger's neighborhood and pull up and no one was outside and no text contact from the customer.
I decide to wait because I am under the impression it is going to be a good fare (airport). 
I see the guy coming out of his McMansion in workout clothes no luggage. I knew this was going to be a short trip down the street to the gym or something.
3:30 on the wait time to cancel the guy walks up to my locked car and pulls on the handle.
I have the phone in my hand like I'm talking on it. I crack my window.
Me: Sir, your card was declined, I'm on the phone with a Uber billing specialist getting this resolved, it's just going to be a moment.
Him: What? It's only $11 I got plenty of limit on this card.
Mr: I understand Sir, that is why I'm on the phone trying to resolve this for you. Why don't you go back inside, I'll send a text in-app once I get the issue resolved.
Him: Positive head nod and hand wave as he walks back to the front door of his house.
Timer's up! Cancel no-show and I saved my destination filter and got the airport run I was looking for 10 mins later.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> Uber X this morning, tripped destination filter (should have been airport run), 15 mins away.
> So I navigate into the passenger's neighborhood and pull up and no one was outside and no text contact from the customer.
> I decide to wait because I am under the impression it is going to be a good fare (airport).
> I see the guy coming out of his McMansion in workout clothes no luggage. I knew this was going to be a short trip down the street to the gym or something.
> ...


While I can't officially endorse this behavior, it is absolutely brilliant!


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> While I can't officially endorse this behavior, it is absolutely brilliant!


I'm not driving around the corner anymore. This worked out perfect!


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Please stop driving, your the reason why rideshare drivers get a bad rap. If I was that customer I would be pissed and would definitely call Uber to get you deactivated. If I was the next driver to pick him up, I would have recommended him to do the same. 

All of the good rideshare drivers do, people like you come along and screw it up for the rest of us. 

So I say I hope you get deactivated ASAP.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberUber81 said:


> Uber X this morning, tripped destination filter (should have been airport run), 15 mins away.
> So I navigate into the passenger's neighborhood and pull up and no one was outside and no text contact from the customer.
> I decide to wait because I am under the impression it is going to be a good fare (airport).
> I see the guy coming out of his McMansion in workout clothes no luggage. I knew this was going to be a short trip down the street to the gym or something.
> ...


Beautiful




















Ptuberdriver said:


> Please stop driving, your the reason why rideshare drivers get a bad rap. If I was that customer I would be pissed and would definitely call Uber to get you deactivated. If I was the next driver to pick him up, I would have recommended him to do the same.
> 
> All of the good rideshare drivers do, people like you come along and screw it up for the rest of us.
> 
> So I say I hope you get deactivated ASAP.


The need to do this wouldn't be necessary if we got the destination in the initial trip requests.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

New2This said:


> Beautiful
> View attachment 337133
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter where they r going, you asked to be a driver, you don't have to be a driver and be an ahole at the same time. This is despicable and wrong. I don't wanna hear from the OP being scammed by a pax, when he scammed this pax


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Love it but won’t they deactivate you if he calls in to complain about your antics?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

I agree this is wrong, I hate short rides just like the next guy, and I’m ready to speed off as soon as the timer hits :00 .. but why make a pax go through the headache of an imaginary issue with his card, if you don’t want the ride, tell him you don’t or cancel and drive off .. if I were the pax I would be on the phone with my bank ASAP, and I’d want to kill you if I saw I was charged $5 for a cancel I wasn’t late for. Yes the wait times are ridiculous just to know you’re going to do a min fare trip, but that blame is on Uber.

The rider was at the pin you pulled up to and wasn’t late, how many cancel fee reviews requested by the rider will it take for Uber to trace this practice back to you? Not many


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I agree this is wrong, I hate short rides just like the next guy, and I'm ready to speed off as soon as the timer hits :00 .. but why make a pax go through the headache of an imaginary issue with his card, if you don't want the ride, tell him you don't or cancel and drive off .. if I were the pax I would be on the phone with my bank ASAP, and I'd want to kill you if I saw I was charged $5 for a cancel I wasn't late for. Yes the wait times are ridiculous just to know you're going to do a min fare trip, but that blame is on Uber.
> 
> how many cancel fee reviews requested by the rider will it take for Uber to trace this practice back to you? Not many


Correct, and for $3.75?

If you're going to be a con man........

Go big or go home.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Correct, and for $3.75?
> 
> If you're going to be a con man........
> 
> Go big or go home.


The worst part is the rider didn't make a scene or get angry or take anything out on the driver (so the story states .. ), he head nodded and went back inside

Any driver on here can agree that if they were the one requesting a ride and this went down the way it did you'd be furious, like come on .. he most likely put the pieces together once he saw the receipt for $5 and read what it was for, his card didn't decline that


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> The worst part is the rider didn't make a scene or get angry or take anything out on the driver (so the story states .. ), he head nodded and went back inside
> 
> Any driver on here can agree that if they were the one requesting a ride and this went down the way it did you'd be furious, like come on .. he most likely put the pieces together once he saw the receipt for $5 and read what it was for, his card didn't decline that


The odd part of this, is someone actually bragging about it.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> The odd part of this, is someone actually bragging about it.


And if the guy said it was $11, he still would of made slightly more than a down the street minimum fare .. horrible


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

You can make more money robbing a lemonade stand.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> Beautiful The need to do this wouldn't be necessary if we got the destination in the initial trip requests.


.........should we submit this to The Committee, you know, you, me, @Jo3030 , @3.75 and @koyotemohn for inclusion in the Record Book?



Ptuberdriver said:


> It doesn't matter where they r going, This is despicable and wrong.


It matters when you set the destination filter. He set it for the airport, it gave him a local.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

You disgust me


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It matters when you set the destination filter. He set it for the airport, it gave him a local.


Why is that the riders fault to the extent of falsely making him think his card is flagged or insufficient though?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

What disgusts me about this are the number of people here that actually believe this story to begin with..


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

So this is what it feels like when doves cry


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> So this is what it feels like when doves cry


Artist formerly known as...?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Artist formerly known as...?


Yes yes yes


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I agree this is wrong, I hate short rides just like the next guy, and I'm ready to speed off as soon as the timer hits :00 .. but why make a pax go through the headache of an imaginary issue with his card, if you don't want the ride, tell him you don't or cancel and drive off .. if I were the pax I would be on the phone with my bank ASAP, and I'd want to kill you if I saw I was charged $5 for a cancel I wasn't late for. Yes the wait times are ridiculous just to know you're going to do a min fare trip, but that blame is on Uber.
> 
> The rider was at the pin you pulled up to and wasn't late, how many cancel fee reviews requested by the rider will it take for Uber to trace this practice back to you? Not many


First of the all, the REAL villains are Uber and Lyft for hiding destinations and paying shit rates.

The pax was NOT toes to the curb, he kept the driver waiting for a minute and a half and deserves to be shuffled. He obviously had no respect for the driver's time.

I disagree with the credit card antics, that's going too far.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> First of the all, the REAL villains are Uber and Lyft for hiding destinations and paying shit rates.
> 
> The pax was NOT toes to curb, he kept the driver waiting for a minute and a half and deserves to be shuffled. He obviously had no respect for the driver's time.
> 
> I disagree with the credit card antics, that's going too far.


*Yes, Uber is the villain here

Uber *is the one who set the timeframe, *not *the rider

Yes toes to curb shows more decency, but the *rider *is approaching the car within the 5 minute time frame that I agree is too long .. but still not the *riders *fault ..

Especially to be misguided into a false declined card issue

Shuffle then and there if you don't want the ride, don't sit there and go out like a 12 year old boy


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> So this is what it feels like when doves cry


And you lose you're red corvette?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Why is that the riders fault to the extent of falsely making him think his card is flagged or insufficient though?


It _ain't_ the customer's fault, but, the driver is looking out for his own interests. As the system is structured, a driver has to do what he can to make this work for him.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> *Uber *is the one who set the timeframe, *not *the rider


The PAX is the one who kept the driver waiting, not uber.

It's HIS responsibility to be ready when the driver arrives. You don't request a ride until you are ready to go, period.


SFOspeedracer said:


> Yes toes to curb shows more decency, but the *rider *is approaching the car within the 5 minute time frame that I agree is too long .. but still not the *riders *fault ..


It is the rider's fault.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The PAX is the one who kept the driver waiting, not uber.
> 
> It's HIS responsibility to be ready when the driver arrives. You don't request a ride until you are ready to go, period.
> 
> It is the rider's fault.


You're trying to relay a message that everyone generally agrees should be standard, but what was already predetermined by Uber has nothing to do with the rider during this ride ... so save trying to sound like you make sense .. you don't, not even in this slightest. And if it were you, you'd be mad as hell

the OP made it clear once he saw the rider in workout clothes he didn't want to take him, safe to say even if he came out in 5 seconds


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It _ain't_ the customer's fault, but, the driver is looking out for his own interests. As the system is structured, a driver has to do what he can to make this work for him.


Ward! You're not setting a good example for the Beaver!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> Ward! You're not setting a good example for the Beaver!


Whenever shuffling comes up as a subject, I always take the shuffler's side. I virtually hear about it all the time.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It _ain't_ the customer's fault, but, the driver is looking out for his own interests. As the system is structured, a driver has to do what he can to make this work for him.


Theres a plethora of other ways to make this work without leading someone into a fake trap, come on bro .. This is an example, whether it's a fiction story or not .. of the plenty of drivers in reality who do things that are ridiculously unjustifiable to riders who are otherwise not guilty of anything ..

Uber is who predetermined how low our minimum fares are and the lowered rates and how long we have to wait, this rider is not the one who determined that at all

the rider also wasn't strolling out at 4:59, unclear about their pin drop, or giving an attitude pre-ride we all ***** about .. just someone who ordered an Uber coming out the door within the timeframe that *uber *set

Whether anyone admits it or not, its wrong on another level


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> You're trying to relay a message that everyone generally agrees should be standard, but what was already predetermined by Uber has nothing to do with the rider during this ride ... so save trying to sound like you make sense .. you don't, not even in this slightest. And if it were you, you'd be mad as hell
> 
> the OP made it clear once he saw the rider in workout clothes he didn't want to take him, safe to say even if he came out in 5 seconds


For the sake of this discussion I'll be the resident expert on what Nats121 would or wouldn't get mad about.

I've only taken a handful of rides and was toes to the curb on all of em.

I also know enough to give myself enough time in the event of being shuffled or refused a ride because the driver didn't like the destination, which hasn't happened. If I got shuffled I call uber for a refund.

I'd be pissed about the credit card bullshit.

This pax was probably well aware that the 1st two minutes are on the house. The driver gets nothing for the 1st two minutes.

Just because uber allows 5 minutes doesn't mean the pax should be inconsiderate of the driver's time.

The fact the driver didn't want the ride doesn't make being not ready OK.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Theres a plethora of other ways to make this work without leading someone into a fake trap, come on bro .. This is an example, whether it's a fiction story or not .. of the plenty of drivers in reality who do things that are ridiculously unjustifiable to riders who are otherwise not guilty of anything .


I have respected your opinions on more than one subject and you have always shown respect for mine, but, on this one, we are going to disagree.

As fiercely capitalistic as is this business, combined with the other three players' in the marketplace (TNCs, customer, politicians/regulators) all playing dirty, I will not blame the driver who refuses to be the only one who plays clean.

In this case, the customer did not do anything wrong. That is correct. The driver set his destination filter in keeping with the protocol. He did his job. The customer put in his destination. That is in keeping with protocol. Uber's inferior technology failed. The driver is sitting there wondering why he should take yet another [posterior violation] from Uber. He wondered why he should suffer because someone did not do his job. He decided that this time, he was not going to take it where the proverbial sun does not shine.

On a related note, Uber's destination filter has been really [posterior violated] of late. You must set the time to get it to work halfway properly, and, even this does not always work well.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I agree this is wrong, I hate short rides just like the next guy, and I'm ready to speed off as soon as the timer hits :00 .. but why make a pax go through the headache of an imaginary issue with his card, if you don't want the ride, tell him you don't or cancel and drive off .. if I were the pax I would be on the phone with my bank ASAP, and I'd want to kill you if I saw I was charged $5 for a cancel I wasn't late for. Yes the wait times are ridiculous just to know you're going to do a min fare trip, but that blame is on Uber.
> 
> The rider was at the pin you pulled up to and wasn't late, how many cancel fee reviews requested by the rider will it take for Uber to trace this practice back to you? Not many


Agree. While I can appreciate all the different ways to shuffle, I can't endorse this one. Plus it is risky as hell. Pax almost guarantees to call support to ask WTH happened. Everybody lies. I would rather lie about the app not working and press "do not charge rider".

Didn't know canceling a ride boots us off destination filter. I've never tried it. Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

UberUber81 said:


> Uber X this morning, tripped destination filter (should have been airport run), 15 mins away.
> So I navigate into the passenger's neighborhood and pull up and no one was outside and no text contact from the customer.
> I decide to wait because I am under the impression it is going to be a good fare (airport).
> I see the guy coming out of his McMansion in workout clothes no luggage. I knew this was going to be a short trip down the street to the gym or something.
> ...


Funny. But if true, too risky. Always minimize communication with a pax pre-ride. Its gives them less ammo to file a false complaint.

Just go around corner and wait out the clock. Don't answer phone.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have respected your opinions on more than one subject and you have always shown respect for mine, but, on this one, we are going to disagree.
> 
> As fiercely capitalistic as is this business, combined with the other three players' in the marketplace (TNCs, customer, politicians/regulators) all playing dirty, I will not blame the driver who refuses to be the only one who plays clean.
> 
> ...


If the driver literally said to pax, "your trip Is going a different direction that I am heading" this would be appropriate. Then collect no show. Failure: uber.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> If the driver literally said to pax, "your trip Is going a different direction that I am heading"


The problem with that is that the customers do not understand that, or, if they do, they do not care.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

What exactly is the purpose of doing this? Seems like the OP has an ax to grind. I understand being irritated with riders that are disgusting animals, but all this is going to do is make this pax take it out on the next ant. I always wondered why many of my pax commend me on my driving. I guess when there are so many ants that are outright jackasses, you don't have to try very hard to get good marks. Keep making it easier for me to look good without trying!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It _ain't_ the customer's fault, but, the driver is looking out for his own interests. As the system is structured, a driver has to do what he can to make this work for him.


He can do so without lying about the mans credit card status.

The dude is a victim. One victim making another a victim is neither courageous or honorable.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

You sound pretty proud of yourself, but did you consider this guy probably would call his card issuer to verify, and that you'd be a phone call to uber away from a fraud claim?

You probably got the request because it was in the general direction of the airport, and might have gotten that next ping anyhow.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

What movie was it where there was a group of soldiers fighting the enemy. Where one soldier overkills an enemy combatant and the other soldiers hold him back and stop him?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

This is what gives us drivers a bad name. People are never going to tip us if we treat them like dog feces. Yeah, i'm jealous he has a McMansion, but that doesn't mean you can rip people off.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have respected your opinions on more than one subject and you have always shown respect for mine, but, on this one, we are going to disagree.
> 
> As fiercely capitalistic as is this business, combined with the other three players' in the marketplace (TNCs, customer, politicians/regulators) all playing dirty, I will not blame the driver who refuses to be the only one who plays clean.
> 
> ...


I believe Uber's DF is working the way Uber wants it to work.

The fact that it's costing the drivers time and money is of zero importance to Uber.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> Uber X this morning, tripped destination filter (should have been airport run), 15 mins away.
> So I navigate into the passenger's neighborhood and pull up and no one was outside and no text contact from the customer.
> I decide to wait because I am under the impression it is going to be a good fare (airport).
> I see the guy coming out of his McMansion in workout clothes no luggage. I knew this was going to be a short trip down the street to the gym or something.
> ...


This is just so wrong. But at the same time, so right!


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This is just so wrong. But at the same time, so right!


I will laugh if rates go to $2/ mile again and he is complaining he got deactivated.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Dang...

This is absolutely slimy behavior.

You suck dude


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UberUber81 said:


> Uber X this morning, tripped destination filter (should have been airport run), 15 mins away.
> So I navigate into the passenger's neighborhood and pull up and no one was outside and no text contact from the customer.
> I decide to wait because I am under the impression it is going to be a good fare (airport).
> I see the guy coming out of his McMansion in workout clothes no luggage. I knew this was going to be a short trip down the street to the gym or something.
> ...


And you wonder why pax's treat us like crap, find another job.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

New2This said:


> Beautiful
> View attachment 337133
> 
> 
> ...


I DO get destination in the initial request. Don't you?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> First of the all, the REAL villains are Uber and Lyft for hiding destinations and paying shit rates.
> 
> The pax was NOT toes to the curb, he kept the driver waiting for a minute and a half and deserves to be shuffled. He obviously had no respect for the driver's time.
> 
> I disagree with the credit card antics, that's going too far.


You suck, please find another job.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I DO get destination in the initial request. Don't you?


I don't mean Uber Pro bullshit.










My numbers need a little work


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

@Another Uber Driver

I do respect your posts and yes , we do typically agree on most topics .. so respectfully to you .. I disagree with the exception of a couple things on your recent reply ..

OP .. "Uber X this morning"

Also OP .. "I decide to wait because I am under the impression it is going to be a good fare (airport).
I see the guy coming out of his McMansion in *workout clothes no luggage, *I knew this was going to be a short trip down the street to the gym or something."

So we can agree that on Uber, you can not tap to arrive like on Lyft and therefore you *cannot *see the destination unless you are a specific tier on Uber pro, which the OP doesn't disclose and if he did, he wouldn't proceed with a broad guess stated in the form of an *assumption* .. so for all we know, the ride IS in the direction of the Dest filter, and this guy is going to tip at the end for making him wait the drastic eternity of 3:30 min that some people want to make it out to be .. but we can't know that at all, OP never starts the ride, so the whole beginning of this train wreck is based solely on assumption .. on an UBER X, not even a pool .. I digress ..

OP: "3:30 on the wait time"

Yes, I've stated many times on this website as many others have that the wait time, determined by *UBER *is too long and YES .. I agree it is a form of indecency to keep a driver waiting, however, that alloted time has NOTHING to do with a riders decision making. Riders did not *lobby *Uber and demand 5 minutes, As a rider and a human, for all we know some riders (notice I do not say Most .. ) are actually TOES to curb, forget something, or the app lags, which it DOES .. especially on a RIDER app .. says we are still 5 minutes away .. and they run to take a piss until their app calibrates with real time and says we have arrived when an actuality we've been sitting there for 3 minutes .. There are so many ways technology can *fail *and there's so many ways riders can *fail* .. and be human and forget or run in to grab something .. think of every time you were late to an event or a job or even a meetup .. there are going to be times where you intentionally or unintentionally aren't where you intended to be at the exact time you said you would ..

after two minutes .. wait time is *now being charged*

Where this goes straight south is the faking of the card decline .. unnecessary.. a form of indecency within itself .. and disgraceful .. think of all the things that go through your head when someone tells you* your card is declined. *You are at the very least slightly embarrassed, to which the OP mentions the guy says it was going to charge him $11. Ok ..

Let's assume Uber, at least on this ride, takes 50%. Yes I've seen the screenshots of them taking more than less .. using as a figure .. Of that 11 is now 5.50, which isn't a minimum fare in any market I know of so that's already higher than a minimum fare, on top of what the rider would or would not of tipped. Again, no way of knowing. Unless it's pool or express pool, it's never good to assume anything off the bat if the rider doesn't give you reason to .. not once in this post does the OP say the rider *lashes out *or reacts negatively .. especially since this rider didn't even give the OP any backlash but instead waved his hand and went back inside to probably go like anyone else, straighten up what he thought was wrong with his card .. no driver with more a couple thousand rides under his or her belt can say that they've never gotten a tip from someone who came around the 2-3 minute mark .. he may as well of

In any case, without making this longer than it already is .. if a shuffle is so justified .. then *shuffle*.. why lie to such an extent of fraud, just for $3.75, if that? on an Uber X ride? carry on to the next ride if you can *mind read *a destination on Uber, the rider did nothing except come out at 3 minutes within the timeframe *Uber *set, I highly doubt this rider devised a plan in his living room to make the driver wait 3 minutes as a vendetta towards drivers

This ridiculous distorted reality of toe on curb at the nano second of 5:00 for *EVERY* single ride with a punishment of creating a fraudulent interaction with a billing specialist, lying straight to their face that you will text them when you straighten it out, and then taking someone else's hard worked money knowingly without any real justifiable cause is disgusting... I *never ever* take the time to respond to threads so throughly .. but if this is a driver mentality on an Uber problem that Uber created, then it's probably better that this website only represents about 3% of the total Uber platform population.

Imagine - if every driver made their own version of this wrongdoing .. in essence, you are just as grimy, if not more so, than Uber themselves


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I DO get destination in the initial request. Don't you?





Kevin Kargel said:


> I DO get destination in the initial request. Don't you?


You don't get the destination, you get the general direction and ETA, and to get that very limited info you have to maintain an 85℅ acceptance rate.

It's a sorry excuse of a substitute for being shown the destinations in advance on all trip requests.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

June132017 said:


> I will laugh if rates go to $2/ mile again and he is complaining he got deactivated.


Put the rates close to cab rates and you change the game entirely.
I shuffle on UberX. I do not shuffle on Uber Taxi. Why?

1. It is not profitable on Uber Taxi.
2. I am receiving compensation that is close to current rates, therefore there is no need to resort to dishonesty to make up the difference.
3. All of the players in the game know the rules and if they do not play by them, there are consequences.
4. The trips are profitable regardless of where they go or what they do.
5. Except for someone who bolts, if you do something for which you are not adequately compensated, it is your own damned fault.
6. There is some semblance of Due Process in the event of a complaint.



SFOspeedracer said:


> @Another Uber Driver
> 
> I do respect your posts and yes , we do typically agree on most topics .. so respectfully to you .. I disagree with the exception of a couple things on your recent reply ..
> 
> ...


None of that is inaccurate. He is going on his experience, whatever that might be. Human beings are empirical creatures. He might have been headed to the airport---to pick up his Wrent-A-Wreck. I have taken a hundred people to the airport to pick up Wrent-A-Wrecks. I do not know about SF, but here, the third party sites often send you to the airport.

He is simply going on his experience, whatever that might be. He could be mistaken. I have been mistaken, as well.



SFOspeedracer said:


> OP: "3:30 on the wait time"
> 
> Yes, I've stated many times on this website as many others have that the wait time, determined by *UBER *is too long and YES .. I agree it is a form of indecency to keep a driver waiting, however, that alloted time has NOTHING to do with a riders decision making. Riders did not *lobby *Uber and demand 5 minutes, As a rider and a human, for all we know some riders (notice I do not say Most .. ) are actually TOES to curb, forget something, or the app lags, which it DOES .. especially on a RIDER app .. says we are still 5 minutes away .. and they run to take a piss until their app calibrates with real time and says we have arrived when an actuality we've been sitting there for 3 minutes .. There are so many ways technology can *fail *and there's so many ways riders can *fail* .. and be human and forget or run in to grab something .. think of every time you were late to an event or a job or even a meetup .. there are going to be times where you intentionally or unintentionally aren't where you intended to be at the exact time you said you would ..
> 
> after two minutes .. wait time is *now being charged*


No disagreement, here. I give them their five minutes.



SFOspeedracer said:


> Where this goes straight south is the faking of the card decline .. unnecessary.. a form of indecency within itself .. and disgraceful .. think of all the things that go through your head when someone tells you* your card is declined. *You are at the very least slightly embarrassed, to which the OP mentions the guy says it was going to charge him $11. Ok ..


Here, we disagree. If we assume that the customer was not going in the direction of the destination filter, it is difficult for the driver to tell the customer that and get him to co-operate. In some cases, they will flat out refuse to get out of the car. When you are using a destination filter, you_ ain't got no whole lotta' no time to be messin' with no POH-leese_. Rather than go through a whole pile of foofahrah, he simply invents a BS story, keeps the customer out of his car, by which means he ducks said foofahrah.

If the customers would be more co-operative, I would be more worried about their losing sleep over the possibility of a problem with their card. As they are generally inconsiderate of our problems, I am generally inconsiderate of theirs. Funny thing, though, I do not expect them to be worried too much about my problems. I expect that the only thing about which they are worried is that they press a button and the ride comes to fetch them. This means that I must look out for my own [donkey].

On the X level, I face no regulatory consequences for doing that.
On the Taxi level, I do. In fact, I face a double barrel: Uber's bird shot in one, the DFHV's double-ought in the other.



SFOspeedracer said:


> Let's assume Uber, at least on this ride, takes 50%. Yes I've seen the screenshots of them taking more than less .. using as a figure .. Of that 11 is now 5.50, which isn't a minimum fare in any market I know of so that's already higher than a minimum fare, on top of what the rider would or would not of tipped. Again, no way of knowing. Unless it's pool or express pool, it's never good to assume anything off the bat if the rider doesn't give you reason to .. not once in this post does the OP say the rider *lashes out *or reacts negatively .. especially since this rider didn't even give the OP any backlash but instead waved his hand and went back inside to probably go like anyone else, straighten up what he thought was wrong with his card .. no driver with more a couple thousand rides under his or her belt can say that they've never gotten a tip from someone who came around the 2-3 minute mark .. he may as well of


No disagreement with what you typed, but, it does stray from the Original Poster's main goal. He wanted to make a clean getaway from a job that he assumed was not heading his way



SFOspeedracer said:


> In any case, without making this longer than it already is .. if a shuffle is so justified .. then *shuffle*.. why lie to such an extent of fraud, just for $3.75, if that? on an Uber X ride? carry on to the next ride if you can *mind read *a destination on Uber, the rider did nothing except come out at 3 minutes within the timeframe *Uber *set, I highly doubt this rider devised a plan in his living room to make the driver wait 3 minutes as a vendetta towards drivers


Shuffling is dishonest. I practice it, but, even I know that it is dishonest. The Beta Sigma was a smokescreen to allow him to make a clean getaway. The shuffle was to avoid a non-legitimate cancellation. Uber sowed this, everyone else is reaping it.



SFOspeedracer said:


> but if this is a driver mentality on an Uber problem that Uber created,


That is _precisely_ what it is.



SFOspeedracer said:


> Imagine - if every driver made their own version of this wrongdoing .. in essence, you are just as grimy, if not more so, than Uber themselves


I will go with the "just as" and yes, I am. Uber has made this an adversarial relationship. If I am to contend in an arena tilted by one of the players, I must do what I can to compensate.

[Takes off Washington Senators cap]...........with all respect, of course.................always............................



Nats121 said:


> The fact that it's costing the drivers time and money is of *less than* zero importance to Uber.


FIFY


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

I'd like to remind you guys that the call was 15 mins away, after the guard gate, travel time was 20 mins minimum to get to his house. There is no reason his ass shouldn't have been on the curb, or driveway. The time coupled with a visual confirmation that it wasn't going to the airport, I just wanted to cut my losses and shuffle. However given the size of the lots in his neighborhood I was unsure if I was going to be able to cancel with a fee one street over. When you cancel no show without starting the trip it saves your destination filter. I'm tired of doing people favors, favors dont pay my Bill's.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> One victim making another a victim is neither courageous or honorable.


That would be correct; _it ain't_. What Original Poster lacked in grace, form and style, he made up for that in efficacy.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

You do what you gotta do, but if somebody keeps on doing this repeatedly, don’t be surprised when the deactivation message comes through. If I was the pax, I’d sure as hell call Uber and complain.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .........should we submit this to The Committee, you know, you, me, @Jo3030 , @3.75 and @koyotemohn for inclusion in the Record Book?
> 
> It matters when you set the destination filter. He set it for the airport, it gave him a local.


The destination filter doesn't give you rides to your destination. It give you any rides going they direction no matter how short.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> The destination filter doesn't give you rides to your destination. It give you any rides going they direction no matter how short.


Also they take you home by way of Uber's determined route, not the way you usually take home. I gave up with using my DF while in Seattle. Instead of giving me rides in straight route to my home, They keep bouncing me to the one part of Seattle I will never pick up from ( multiple bars that over serve and a major hub for MallRats who can't hold their liquor.) I have no idea why uber constantly thinks bouncing my 3 miles *east* is my route home when I live *southwest* from Seattle.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> If I was the pax, I'd sure as hell call Uber and complain.


.....................and in all honesty, I would not be surprised if the customer did that. The result could range from doing nothing to not only de-activating, but re-instating so that it can de-activate twice. You never do know with Uber. It de-activates you if someone reports you for littering, even though you are not logged onto the application. Conversely, you can run your car with six passengers on an XL ride into lightpost, and it will do nothing. Of course, that might be a self-deactivation............................


----------



## Austin383 (Mar 11, 2019)

Curious what your driver rating is?


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Hmmmm....for what it's worth (which I know is about the same as the new uber app icon) I think the OP's tactic was super shady, and risky. If he had just done the ride it would have probably taken about the ten minutes he ended up waiting for his airport run. Looking at my own ride history I see that if uber is getting 11 it is very close to a ten minute ride. It would have been worth 5 or 6, so what has really been gained by doing this?


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Zaarc said:


> Hmmmm....for what it's worth (which I know is about the same as the new uber app icon) I think the OP's tactic was super shady, and risky. If he had just done the ride it would have probably taken about the ten minutes he ended up waiting for his airport run. Looking at my own ride history I see that if uber is getting 11 it is very close to a ten minute ride. It would have been worth 5 or 6, so what has really been gained by doing this?


I was already +20mins in on basically a min fare. So here were my options.

1) Cancel no show for let's say 25 mins of work for $3.75. Save my destination filter and continue scanning for airport runs in a highly probable time for these to come (which happened 10 mins later, made $45 (plus a tip I wasn't expecting).
2) Take the ride and the best outcome is a 35 mins trip for $5-$6. Possibly miss airport calls because of the duration my account was not actively available to receive new calls. Have my destination filter expire.

This is a money game. I didn't wake up early to peddle someone to the gym and make $5-$6. I woke up early to make $45+ on an airport run.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

UberUber81 said:


> I was already +20mins in on basically a min fare. So here were my options.
> 
> 1) Cancel no show for let's say 25 mins of work for $3.75. Save my destination filter and continue scanning for airport runs in a highly probable time for these to come (which happened 10 mins later, made $45 (plus a tip I wasn't expecting).
> 2) Take the ride and the best outcome is a 35 mins trip for $5-$6. Possibly miss airport calls because of the duration my account was not actively available to receive new calls. Have my destination filter expire.
> ...


And still it was Uber and NOT the rider that caused your problems. Yet you took it out on the rider. Not only did you take it out on the rider, you did so in a manner that likely created enormous stress on him, and could be the reason you get deactivated.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Put the rates close to cab rates and you change the game entirely.
> I shuffle on UberX. I do not shuffle on Uber Taxi. Why?
> 
> 1. It is not profitable on Uber Taxi.
> ...


I understand the gist of your statements, and agree with a lot of the things you're trying to convey. really, I do. So far you've remained to see things objectively.. I try to be objective but also see where it can be subjective

I notice though when someone is of unpopular opinion on posts, which in this case I am, people refuse to admit the reality of a situation, even if it's clear as day. Not talking about you specifically, but theres no doubt on this website shuffling is a common practice and there are scenarios where it makes sense to and it also serves a lesson. However people seem to be so scared of conflict, if you swipe to start a ride and don't like a dest. Tell them to get out, it's your car, is it not? In this case I dont even think the rider was in the car yet .. If you're willing to go to the extent of the OP for $3 and some change, how much more are you willing to scam people for that amount? Shuffling to me always meant at or seconds away from the 5 minute mark that you prepare to leave, whether that's laying off the brake or turning on the app you aren't on. Not lying to someone's face who is now outside and has almost 2 minutes to go until timer is at :00. I guess ill save that for another post, but It's the extent of lying regarding "shuffling" I don't agree with. Maybe just how I was brought up, or the fact that I'm a rider myself.

I'll leave this with two things

The general pax definitely don't understand what drivers go through or their inconveniences, I understand that to it's fullest capacity .. reason why i ***** along with everyone else on here. However it's almost always in a drivers best interest to not assume anything on a ride that's not pool or express, X riders choose to have a private ride to themselves *knowing* the fare is slightly higher

I am willing to bet there are more than half of drivers on here who don't take Uber or Lyft themselves regularly, and so cannot actually empathize with certain situations. I'm willing to say almost 100% of people reacting to this post would be furious if they were the rider, not the driver, but some refuse to see it that way, and I'm not sure if that's going back to unpopular opinion or being scared for backlash among 3 year old "Well-known" site users? Maybe so .. idk


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Please stop driving, your the reason why rideshare drivers get a bad rap. If I was that customer I would be pissed and would definitely call Uber to get you deactivated. If I was the next driver to pick him up, I would have recommended him to do the same.
> 
> All of the good rideshare drivers do, people like you come along and screw it up for the rest of us.
> 
> So I say I hope you get deactivated ASAP.


If you were that pax, you'd still thinking about the damn credit card and that heroic Uber driver. It was brilliant :roflmao:


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

I don't think this story is true...but if it is, that is just wrong on so many levels...
Telling the pax his cc was declined then collecting a cancel fee...
I am pretty sure that could not only get you kicked from Uber but be considered fraud.

If I was the pax I would have called my cc company and Uber. Told both of them that this driver used fraud to collect money from me.

When he tells Uber that you stated that you was on the phone with them trying to get it resolved they can easily see that you had not called them.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

UberUber81 said:


> I'd like to remind you guys that the call was 15 mins away, after the guard gate, travel time was 20 mins minimum to get to his house. There is no reason his ass shouldn't have been on the curb, or driveway. The time coupled with a visual confirmation that it wasn't going to the airport, I just wanted to cut my losses and shuffle. However given the size of the lots in his neighborhood I was unsure if I was going to be able to cancel with a fee one street over. When you cancel no show without starting the trip it saves your destination filter. I'm tired of doing people favors, favors dont pay my Bill's.


You took a call knowing it was 15 min away, cancelled with Uber and got maybe 3.90 at most, when given what the rider told you the fare cost, the rider was being charged after two min, and the fact it was on the way to your destination, you made less than what you would of, On top of scamming a rider. Don't be mad when the day comes and you're scammed 10x worse, and someone lies to your face just to get over on you for $3

And to note, you wouldn't of been doing a favor, a favor would of been waiting more than the allotted 5 minutes *Uber, not the rider *predetermined for you which the shuffle would of been justified if he wasn't out .. anyone with any brain activity can break that down



RodB said:


> I don't think this story is true...but if it is, that is just wrong on so many levels...
> Telling the pax his cc was declined then collecting a cancel fee...
> I am pretty sure that could not only get you kicked from Uber but be considered fraud.
> 
> ...


There's also no such thing as an Uber billing specialist in that title or respect, so I don't even understand why anyone wants to go to that length of lying for $3


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I understand the gist of your statements, and agree with a lot of the things you're trying to convey. really, I do.


I believe that, if for no other reason than you have disagreed with me, made no bones about it, but, have done so respectfully, civilly and in an adult-like manner.



SFOspeedracer said:


> So far you've remained to see things objectively.. I try to be *objective* but also see where it can be subjective


 (emphasis added)

You succeed. This is why it is not difficult to be objective in a discussion when your interlocutor is reasonable and objective. The back and forth between us on this subject really ought to be an illustration to some of these people on how to disagree respectfully.



SFOspeedracer said:


> However people seem to be so scared of conflict,


That is not an inaccurate assessment. In fact, I have been of that disposition more than once. I would expect that it is a habit learned from hacking. If we refuse to transport or get into a conflict with a passenger, we are subject to regulatory sanctions that range from fines, through suspensions and up to revocation of our licence. We are used to being dragged into what essentially is a kangaroo court. For this reason, the cab drivers seek to avoid the conflict. As this business has so many similarities to hacking, it would be no surprise that I would carry over this habit into it. This would go double for me, because, I still drive the cab as well as TNC.



SFOspeedracer said:


> if you swipe to start a ride and don't like a dest. Tell them to get out, it's your car, is it not?


This is correct. You do not face the near certainty of regulatory sanctions as does a cab driver. There are those who fear facing sanctions from Uber or Lyft over this. This is why they invent a story. Perhaps Original Poster falls into that category. One poster did point out that the odds of the customer's complaining once he straightens out everything are high. I did not disagree with him. The irony here is that the very thing that Original Poster was trying to avoid could happen, assuming that this story was concocted to avoid sanctions from Uber or Lyft.

If he concocted the story simply to avoid getting the customer into the car, thus avoiding conflict, that supports the hypothesis that he was trying to avoid sanctions from Uber or Lyft as well as the conflict.

Where we differ is that while you see the use of shuffling as a "teaching tool" for abusive passengers, I see it as a means to profit (in addition to its having "pedagogical". purposes). I understand your thinking there, hence your protest, and a valid protest, at that, that the customer did nothing wrong, therefore did nothing to merit the "lesson".



SFOspeedracer said:


> In this case I dont even think the rider was in the car yet .


I draw the same conclusion.



SFOspeedracer said:


> It's the extent of lying regarding "shuffling" I don't agree with.


Here is where we diverge: I do not disagree with it. My choice of words is deliberate.



SFOspeedracer said:


> I'm a rider myself.


.....as am I. One of the advantages of being both is that I know all of the tricks. I can tell when I am about to be shuffled, so I hit the "cancellation" button before the five minutes have expired. It is a corollary of what happens when you try to BS a BS-er......and I am the King of the BS-ers..........................



SFOspeedracer said:


> The general pax definitely don't understand what drivers go through or their inconveniences, I understand that to it's fullest capacity .. reason why i @@@@@ along with everyone else on here.


My experience in this business dictates that it is waste of time and energy to expect them to care. The average user cares only that he press the button, someone come to fetch him and deliver him at his destination with some semblance of efficiency for the price announced. Few users care about anything else. The only time that they will start to care is when the ride fails to show up as a matter of routine.



SFOspeedracer said:


> I'm willing to say almost 100% of people reacting to this post would be furious if they were the rider, not the driver, but some refuse to see it that way,


..............after all, who is it who screams the loudest when someone steals from him?



SFOspeedracer said:


> I'm not sure if that's going back to unpopular opinion or being scared for backlash among 3 year old "Well-known" site users?


I would not rule out either, as well as some other factors. Peer pressure, even if not expressed, can be powerful



SFOspeedracer said:


> .3 year old "Well-known" site users?


Do you refer to tenure on this forum, mental age or emotional age..............or any combination of the above?

Thank you for your insights, analysis and account of your views on this. If nothing else, they afforded me an opportunity to examine my viewpoints on this and related subjects..


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I believe that, if for no other reason than you have disagreed with me, made no bones about it, but, have done so respectfully, civilly and in an adult-like manner.
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> ...


It is great to have a civil disagreement, for it really does allow me to draw apart things I otherwise wouldnt of.

Also didnt know you do cab, Good things bro.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> One of the advantages of being both is that I know all of the tricks. I can tell when I am about to be shuffled, so I hit the "cancellation" button before the five minutes have expired.


I thought the rider has only up to two minutes after ordering the ride to cancel without a fee. Waiting four minutes after the driver arrives would certainly cost you for cancelling.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Zaarc said:


> I thought the rider has only up to two minutes after ordering the ride to cancel without a fee. Waiting four minutes after the driver arrives would certainly cost you for cancelling.


Not if the driver hasn't made a reasonable attempt to getting to you and is significantly past the ETA

Then cancelling is no charge to the rider, regardless of time


----------



## Ubward (Dec 30, 2014)

UberUber81 said:


> Uber X this morning, tripped destination filter (should have been airport run), 15 mins away.
> So I navigate into the passenger's neighborhood and pull up and no one was outside and no text contact from the customer.
> I decide to wait because I am under the impression it is going to be a good fare (airport).
> I see the guy coming out of his McMansion in workout clothes no luggage. I knew this was going to be a short trip down the street to the gym or something.
> ...


WoW! This isn't anything to be proud about. How would you like if someone did that to you??

Perhaps you should consider another line of work.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Ubward said:


> WoW! This isn't anything to be proud about. How would you like if someone did that to you??
> 
> Perhaps you should consider another line of work.


Perhaps the rider should have had a $5 bill in his hand as the Opie showed up to the pickup point. Just saying.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

TBone said:


> So you drove to a rider, made up a bs story just to earn $3-4 and passed on a $7-8 ride. I'm positive you couldn't pass basic math in elementary school. I'm honestly surprised you can read or write.
> Oh, and this is how rideshare drivers get shot or beat to death. You might deserve it though and lemme guess...your a foreigner


He's already explained his reasons. Waiting for a long airport trip.
Your language usage is poor. You should have written, "You're a foreigner," not "Your a foreigner."


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> So this is what it feels like when doves cry


Is it just like when chickens cry?


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Now now, kids....let's be nice to each other. We're all in this together.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

wouldn't he still have gotten the airport if he had takin the first pax?
seems like he outsmarted himself.

wrong wrong wrong wrong pathetic wrong


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Zaarc said:


> I thought the rider has only up to two minutes after ordering the ride to cancel without a fee. Waiting four minutes after the driver arrives would certainly cost you for cancelling.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^He answered it.\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


SFOspeedracer said:


> Not if the driver hasn't made a reasonable attempt to getting to you and is significantly past the ETA Then cancelling is no charge to the rider, regardless of time


If you cancel as a rider, there are several check boxes. One is "driver was not making progress toward pick up point". It does not charge you as a rider if you check that.

In addition, if the customer does not check it, but does complain to Uber about being charged with the excuse that the driver was "driving away from him" or words similar, they will refund him the cancellation and check out his complaint. If they determine that his complaint was legitimate, they will take the cancellation from you. I have accepted a ping that I decided not to cover for whatever reason and did not want my non-legitimate cancellation rate to increase. Once the customer determined that I was not covering the ping, he cancelled. Usually, I did not get a cancellation fee. I did not argue the point. I had no intention of covering the ping, thus I did not get paid. Allright................... Once or twice, I actually did get a cancellation and some times Uber sent me a nastygram that informed me that they were taking back the cancellation fee. Again, I did not argue the point. I had no intention of covering the ping, thus, I did not get paid. Allright.....................


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

whats this shuffle deal everyone keeps mentioning


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Dhus said:


> whats this shuffle deal everyone keeps mentioning


I think UP.net needs a glossary.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dhus said:


> whats this shuffle deal everyone keeps mentioning


The Shirlington Shuffle was invented by some drivers in The Capital of Your Nation. Shirlington is a district in Arlington County, Virginia, which is a suburb of Washington. It has several forms, but, the basic one involves deliberately not getting a passenger and collecting the cancellation.

In its basic form:

You receive a ping. You accept. You go to the address. At the address, you pull between, say a UPS truck and a bus. The customer may or may not come out of the address. If he does, he does not see you, as you are between the bus and the UPS truck. Despite that, the GPS does indicate that you are at the address.. If he calls, you do not answer. If he sends a text, you ignore it. The timer expires. You cancel "rider not here" (or whatever it is, these days) and collect your cancellation fee.

Here is the arithmetic:

Shuffle

You accept a ping. It takes you two minutes to cover it. You wait five minutes. You collect four dollars (in this market and for me, since I am a "twenty-per-center"). Total time invested: seven minutes.

Transport:

You accept a ping. It takes you two minutes to cover it. It takes the customer three minutes to emerge. It takes you ten minutes to run the minimum fare trip (easy in a large city). The payoff is the same four dollars that the cancellation paid. The total time invested is fourteen minutes. In short, for the same four dollars, when you do the Shirlington Shuffle, you invest only half the time but get the same payoff.. Thus, it is more profitable NOT to haul a passenger than it is to haul one. There is something inherently wrong with a transportation system where this obtains, Uber and Lyft's protestations that they are :"technology:" companies nothwithstanding.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I like the cancelation fee and very happy with the charging for wait time, of course it could be more but its a good deal. I hope we don't lose these Nice things because of the "everyday i'm shuffling" crowd.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> He's already explained his reasons. Waiting for a long airport trip.
> Your language usage is poor. You should have written, "You're a foreigner," not "Your a foreigner."


He was guessing he would get an airport ride. He might have actually completed this one, might have gotten a tip on top of it, plus gotten an airport ride.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> He was guessing he would get an airport ride. He might have actually completed this one, might have gotten a tip on top of it, plus gotten an airport ride.


Or, more likely, he would have been burned with a time wasting minimum fare trip with no tip that takes him out of a sweet spot for airport rides. He made the call.
I would have just shuffle/cancelled without the story.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

these poor rideshare customers, their only other option is to call a taxi, Hilarious! :roflmao:


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Or, more likely, he would have been burned with a time wasting minimum fare trip with no tip that takes him out of a sweet spot for airport rides. He made the call.
> I would have just shuffle/cancelled without the story.


Not sure how one knows with U/L?

Hell, the dude might have been an even better ride. You don't know anything until you start the ride.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Not sure how one knows with U/L?
> 
> Hell, the dude might have been an even better ride. You don't know anything until you start the ride.


Well you would know with Lyft because you can see the destination on arrival. In this case, he inferred a short ride from the workout clothes, no luggage.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

the pax mentioned he had the 11 bucks to cover the fair, but still he was already committed to the shuffle and cloths and baggage don't mean they aren't going somewhere far.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Dhus said:


> the pax mentioned he had the 11 bucks to cover the fair, but still he was already committed to the shuffle and cloths and baggage don't mean they aren't going somewhere far.


Right! $11 to Uber means about $5-6 to the driver. Minimum fare. OP was already committed to shuffle but if the fare was $100 maybe he would have magically cleared the cc problem with Uber HQ!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Please stop driving, your the reason why rideshare drivers get a bad rap. If I was that customer I would be pissed and would definitely call Uber to get you deactivated. If I was the next driver to pick him up, I would have recommended him to do the same.
> 
> All of the good rideshare drivers do, people like you come along and screw it up for the rest of us.
> 
> So I say I hope you get deactivated ASAP.


What did the driver do wrong? Would've done, precisely, same thing.

I don't get it?


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

And you never will


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Dhus said:


> I like the cancelation fee and very happy with the charging for wait time, of course it could be more but its a good deal. I hope we don't lose these Nice things because of the "everyday i'm shuffling" crowd.


It wouldn't take long .. and the very people doing these things will be the first ones on here complaining when Uber catches on and implements something to divert these circumstances. It never takes long for people to ruin anything


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> What did the driver do wrong? Would've done, precisely, same thing.
> 
> I don't get it?


Because he lied. If you support this, then all I can tell you is that we can't believe what you say as well.

He could have just as easy told the truth and still got the ride he wanted. The Pax actually should be thanked because he got the driver to the area of the airport rider.

No wonder U/L is so quick to deactivate.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> And still it was Uber and NOT the rider that caused your problems. Yet you took it out on the rider. Not only did you take it out on the rider, you did so in a manner that likely created enormous stress on him, and could be the reason you get deactivated.


The rider was inconsiderate of my time. The hell is someone ordering a ride "ready to go" and it was like 20 mins for me to get in. Also, he has to call his guard gate and let them know my name so that I can get in. All this trouble so he can prance out 3 mins 30 seconds after I arrive.

BTW, It's $5. I think the rich cuck will manage.



BigRedDriver said:


> Because he lied. If you support this, then all I can tell you is that we can't believe what you say as well.
> 
> He could have just as easy told the truth and still got the ride he wanted. The Pax actually should be thanked because he got the driver to the area of the airport rider.
> 
> No wonder U/L is so quick to deactivate.


The passenger was certainly going to take me out of the sweet spot area, and most likely I would have missed the ride I was looking for. Also, you assume this guy did add any stops. I could almost smell "Hey can we swing by the gas station, I need to get some preworkout beverage" on him. So yeah, I'll pass on the $5/6 and hunt for that $45+ ride.

If the dude was ready to go when I pulled up. I probably would have "accidentally" canceled the ride "do not charge rider" (saving the filter). Then asked him to reorder ride after I went back online.



SFOspeedracer said:


> It wouldn't take long .. and the very people doing these things will be the first ones on here complaining when Uber catches on and implements something to divert these circumstances. It never takes long for people to ruin anything


I've been doing my routine for 2 years (regular shuffling). This was a little quick thinking on my part that got me out of a bad ride, without having to take any bull from the passenger. I like sharing advice like this because some people don't have a quick wit about them and they get stuck in a bad situation.

After reading this, I hope some driver uses this advice and helps them recoup money without having to deal with aggression or retribution from the passenger (yelling, screaming, kicking a door panel, busting a windshield etc).



SFOspeedracer said:


> Any driver on here can agree that if they were the one requesting a ride and this went down the way it did you'd be furious


No real driver would ever make another driver wait any length of time. I'm always toe to curb/driveway when I order rides. I always tip well.

If there was a scenario where I couldn't leave immediately when my driver pulled up, I would be outside as they are arriving and greet the driver with cash and let them know approximately how much more time I would need to depart and see if that would be ok with them.

You know why? Because the driver is doing me a favor, and since favors don't pay the bills, I make sure my drivers are well compensated for their trouble.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Because he lied. If you support this, then all I can tell you is that we can't believe what you say as well.
> 
> He could have just as easy told the truth and still got the ride he wanted. The Pax actually should be thanked because he got the driver to the area of the airport rider.
> 
> No wonder U/L is so quick to deactivate.


Honestly, just don't really care at all.

Folks get way too worked up on this forum.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I’d love to see a new post by you called “Help, I’m deactivated”.

Hopefully no one helps you.

Thanks to people like you, we are all seen as bad drivers, scammers, etc...


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Its just like the jedi master/sith lord you cant expect a sith lord to stop being a sith. whatever they can take from someone is theirs and that's that.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I think OP doesn’t understand “destination filter”.

DF doesn’t mean you’ll get a trip TO your destination. It means you’ll get a trip that goes in the same direction. So Uber and the trip were correct.

You were wrong. Like it or not you can give a million excuses. But you were what all of us honest drivers want out of the system.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Chorch said:


> I think OP doesn't understand "destination filter".
> 
> DF doesn't mean you'll get a trip TO your destination. It means you'll get a trip that goes in the same direction. So Uber and the trip were correct.
> 
> You were wrong. Like it or not you can give a million excuses. But you were what all of us honest drivers want out of the system.


Yeah I understand it gives rides either to the destination or along the way. If the guy was toes to curb I would have "accidentally" canceled the ride (saving filter) and asked him to reorder while sitting in my vehicle.

I don't give excuses, I give reasons why I do things. I don't care if people think my actions are wrong, I share advice to help other drivers. Anyone who doesn't promote the driver's financial wellbeing is just another company shill.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

UberUber81 said:


> The rider was inconsiderate of my time. The hell is someone ordering a ride "ready to go" and it was like 20 mins for me to get in. Also, he has to call his guard gate and let them know my name so that I can get in. All this trouble so he can prance out 3 mins 30 seconds after I arrive.
> 
> BTW, It's $5. I think the rich cuck will manage.
> 
> ...


Your "*favors don't pay the bills*" echo has no basis to it regarding your post, and honestly just sounds like a cry to the other posters who enable scammers to come and rush to like your post, which I'm sure they will, and those who do *already *know who they are .. since you aren't even doing any real favors, you scammed someone in a way *you'd be pissed *you were scammed .. and did it so within a timeframe that wasn't determined by the rider, *but by Uber, *who was outside before the clock was up, I'm not gonna repeat it again, if you don't understand that by this point, you either *lack *the brain capacity to comprehend that statement or you are plain ignorant, something I pity for you

There was no advice you gave, this is not advice, this is *con artist textbook bragging *and while not on the scale of millions of dollars or stealing someone's identity, it holds the same base... and the worst part is going to the lengths that you did for maybe *$3.90 *at most .. given the info you shared, you *made less, and Uber can trace back canceled rides to drivers, something I guess people don't realize, in which you deserve to be deactivated. Scamming people due to your own world of personal inconvenience. *

I'm also always toes to curb, but there's times where the drivers are so far away Id like to go back inside or take a piss or get something I forgot, or the app lags .. regardless if that was what happened or not, riders have five minutes to be inside your car. Do I agree they should stretch out that whole time? Absolutely not, but you made it clear by his clothes you didn't want to take him, so that's where your argument really flops.

Instead of being *a Grown Man or Woman* about it, and telling him you didn't want the ride, (which is also funny.. you *never *started it...you had NO clue where he was going..) or cancelling the ride once you saw his clothes, you went out on the same level as a *10 year old* who fakes calls to 911.

And trying to avoid Yelling and screaming or basically confrontation in general? Are you 18 years old still afraid of being grounded? This is a whole new level to avoid yelling and screaming, you are the one in a 3 ton car who can easily drive off, all you are proving is the new pits drivers should reach to make *$3. *

I hope what looks like too long or overreacting or outstanding responses to this post from myself flicks a lightbulb in at least one persons mind who reads this .. The foundation of "Uber made us hate riders" or "we have to do what's best for us" has no solid concrete to it .. I hate some of Uber's practices as well but this fixes nothing except force Uber to inconvenience every driver even more .. even those who don't abuse the system to this extent.. this is a horrible agenda drivers are pushing to riders who aren't even giving you a reason to do anything to them, but just want a simple ride and walk out within the timer.

*when you're scammed multiple times harder, hopefully you trace back to this thread*


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Worst part, is that the guy was so pissed off with Uber, that the next driver probably got a 1 star even though he did everything right.

And all because of your fault.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Your "*favors don't pay the bills*" echo has no basis to it regarding your post, and honestly just sounds like a cry to the other posters who enable scammers to come and rush to like your post, which I'm sure they will, and those who do *already *know who they are .. since you aren't even doing any real favors, you scammed someone in a way *you'd be pissed *you were scammed .. and did it so within a timeframe that wasn't determined by the rider, *but by Uber, *who was outside before the clock was up, I'm not gonna repeat it again, if you don't understand that by this point, you either *lack *the brain capacity to comprehend that statement or you are plain ignorant, something I pity for you


I don't feel threatened by your opinion on my level of intelligence, I can appreciate a slight to enlist an emotional response. Slavery was legal at one point, allowed by our government. Stick to your shill mentality. Yeah, $5/$6 for 35 to 45 mins of work sounds terrible to me. Hell, the cancellation fee I got for 25 mins is terrible pay as well. I'm sorry if I value my time more than a greedy companies "timeframe" or rich cuck.



SFOspeedracer said:


> There was no advice you gave, this is not advice, this is *con artist textbook bragging *and while not on the scale of millions of dollars or stealing someone's identity, it holds the same base... and the worst part is going to the lengths that you did for maybe *$3.90 *at most .. given the info you shared, you *made less, and Uber can trace back canceled rides to drivers, something I guess people don't realize, in which you deserve to be deactivated. Scamming people due to your own world of personal inconvenience. *


Yes. It is advice. Literally, look up the word if you need a refresher on your vocabulary.



SFOspeedracer said:


> I'm also always toes to curb, but there's times where the drivers are so far away Id like to go back inside or take a piss or get something I forgot, or the app lags .. regardless if that was what happened or not, riders have five minutes to be inside your car. Do I agree they should stretch out that whole time? Absolutely not, but you made it clear by his clothes you didn't want to take him, so that's where your argument really flops


I absolutely didn't want to take him after waiting 23 mins for basically $5/$6. My argument doesn't flop. I made more money, and was in a better position after canceling the ride.



SFOspeedracer said:


> Instead of being *a Grown Man or Woman* about it, and telling him you didn't want the ride, (which is also funny.. you *never *started it...you had NO clue where he was going..) or cancelling the ride once you saw his clothes, you went out on the same level as a *10 year old* who fakes calls to 911.
> 
> And trying to avoid Yelling and screaming or basically confrontation in general? Are you 18 years old still afraid of being grounded? This is a whole new level to avoid yelling and screaming, you are the one in a 3 ton car who can easily drive off, all you are proving is the new pits drivers should reach to make *$3.*


I absolutely don't get paid enough to deal with yelling/screaming/property damage to my car/etc. I can't drive off until I get compensated for my time being wasted. I needed another 1 min and 30 secs to get what I was owed as a meager reimbursement for wasting my time. If you drive all day, you would be smart enough to do the math. On average I do 25 calls a day. 25 x 3mins is an hour and fifteen minutes of my money-making time getting stolen from me. In my market that could be $20+ per hour. If I'm doing this six days a week, that is roughly $120ish a week out of my pocket. Do you like getting wrecked by math? Math and Dashcams are brutally honest.



SFOspeedracer said:


> "we have to do what's best for us" has no solid concrete to it .. I hate some of Uber's practices as well but this fixes nothing except force Uber to inconvenience every driver even more .. even those who don't abuse the system to this extent.. this is a horrible agenda drivers are pushing to riders who aren't even giving you a reason to do anything to them, but just want a simple ride and walk out within the timer.


See above math and get wrecked. When passengers make us wait, it costs us money, which is literally theft. Deal with it.

Micro theft (2 to 3 mins wait). I've coined a new term for the forums. lol

And to all the "I bet this isn't real people", I bet you are company shills attempting to bait me to post some screenshots to identify my driver account. Never going to happen. I wouldn't put it past Uber/Lyft to hide images within the application screens to be able to identify driver accounts from screenshots.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Because he lied. If you support this, then all I can tell you is that we can't believe what you say as well.
> 
> He could have just as easy told the truth and still got the ride he wanted. The Pax actually should be thanked because he got the driver to the area of the airport rider.
> 
> No wonder U/L is so quick to deactivate.


Oops. Looks like I skimmed the post too fast, and didn't realize the driver was blatantly lying, regarding the card issue.

Have unliked his posts and do not condone this behavior. A lie like that is wrong and stupid.

Therefore, I take back my original post in support of the driver.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

What I don’t get here is.

It would have gotten you to a place that the next pax going to the airport could have been, and your still getting paid the same for it on DF you aren’t getting anything else but base pings anyways, even if it was surging!

Makes no sense to me. But yea the “Standards” of drivers in most markets are well sub par at best!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> While I can't officially endorse this behavior, it is absolutely brilliant!


Hey @UberUber81 , consider yourself endorsed!


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hey @UberUber81 , consider yourself endorsed!


Thank you, ladies and gentlemen, brothers and sisters, comrades and friends...


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

_Peace is a lie. There is only Passion.
Through Passion I gain Strength.
Through Strength I gain Power.
Through Power I gain Victory.
Through Victory my chains are Broken.

this is how I imagine you and it would be a good avatar for you btw :roflmao:







_


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

SWTOR was dope. Played on release in 2011. I was a Jedi Guardian. dem 5k-7k force sweeps were awesome. :smiles:

I'm probably more of a Grey Jedi tbh. Shuffling is hardly Sith worthy.

A Sith Lord would have literally force choked the guard gate for questioning his entry.
A Sith Lord would have taken the ride, then force crushed the passengers McMansion right in front of him.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> While I can't officially endorse this behavior, it is absolutely brilliant!


Unethical and unorthodox, but effective for maximizing earnings.


----------



## MrPincushion (Nov 2, 2015)

You steal from a legitimate customer and crow about it here like you’re some kind of folk hero? There is no excusing that.


----------



## allthepax (Jun 25, 2019)

you could've been a ruthless Wall Street ant in another life...


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

@SFOspeedracer

Does that math crush your dreams?



MrPincushion said:


> You steal from a legitimate customer and crow about it here like you're some kind of folk hero? There is no excusing that.


But he stole from me first. Check out this math.

On average I do 25 calls a day. 25 x 3mins(wait time) is an hour and fifteen minutes of my money-making time getting stolen from me. In my market that could be $20+ per hour. If I'm doing this six days a week, that is roughly $120ish a week out of my pocket.

When passengers make us wait, it costs us money, which is literally theft.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

UberUber81 said:


> Uber X this morning, tripped destination filter (should have been airport run), 15 mins away.
> So I navigate into the passenger's neighborhood and pull up and no one was outside and no text contact from the customer.
> I decide to wait because I am under the impression it is going to be a good fare (airport).
> I see the guy coming out of his McMansion in workout clothes no luggage. I knew this was going to be a short trip down the street to the gym or something.
> ...


That's a shitty way to operate, but it is kinda funny!


----------



## -JR- (Mar 29, 2016)

New2This said:


> Beautiful
> View attachment 337133
> 
> 
> ...


London UK market gets the first half of the destination postcode on the initial trip request.

This has been the case officially since 24th June 2019.

Currently all London UK market partners see this info without having to maintain any particular acceptance rating.

So maybe there is hope for other markets in future.

Good luck ?


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Breather sounds muffled voice 
"You have a cc problem, brb mwuahahaha!"


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

-JR- said:


> London UK market gets the first half of the destination postcode on the initial trip request.
> 
> This has been the case officially since 24th June 2019.
> 
> ...


As supposed independent contractors, drivers have the right to know ALL pertinent info about trips BEFORE we accept. This means we should be provided the FULL pickup and dropoff addresses and the payout of every delivery before we accept the trip request.

What are the limitations in distance and time accuracy of knowing only the first half of the postcode?

What caused Uber to start showing it? Driver revolts? Govt involvement?


----------



## -JR- (Mar 29, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> What caused Uber to start showing it?


Tipping was point reached:

Too many drivers became aware of an exploit/loophole that allowed the destination to be revealed.

This involved starting the trip and later cancelling the undesirable job.

Uber couldn't deactivate EVERYONE.

They HAD to level the playing field else the honest parters would continue to be punished with scraps.

Additionally, here in the UK, Uber takes a pre-authorisation from the rider's payment card to the value of the fare estimate.

Partners cancelling jobs after first accepting generate subsequent pre-authorisation charges with each attempt.

These holding amounts can add up and it can take ages for them to be "refunded".

By showing us just the first half of the destination, we can at a glance ascertain whether we want the job.

The majority of partners are happier.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Was dropping off a long-ride pax when Lyft stuck another pax in my que. I hate it when they do that. Sight unseen. Where they going? Do I have time before I have to sign on the for $20 scheduled ride in 20 minutes? Do I call and ask? It's just around the corner so I drive over and it's an apartment complex with units sitting behind one another that you cannot drive to. I don't see all the building numbers. I don't see anyone out there. I hit "Arrived." I don't see anyone so I turn around to drive out. I have 5 minutes before I have to sign on for the schedule ride. As I'm driving out the parking lot I see a woman standing there, up by the entrance, not at an apartment, with a grocery cart filled with junk, clothes, and bags of "stuff." It doesn't looke like groceries to me and there's no grocery store near by. She waves at me. I keep on driving. "No Way," I say to myself. I cancel the ride but not as a "no show" so she's not charged - if that's her. The phone starts ringing. I don't answer. She keeps calling. I don't answer. I keep driving. Ta-dum! The text message says, "It's time for your scheduled ride..." I take the $20 scheduled ride and my conscience is clear the rest of the week. I'm not picking up people off the street with shopping carts filled with "stuff." 

Moral of the story: Don't put pax in my que. I may end up cancelling the ride.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

-JR- said:


> Tipping was point reached:
> 
> Too many drivers became aware of an exploit/loophole that allowed the destination to be revealed.
> 
> ...


With the information Uber shows you, how close in time and distance are you from the actual destination?


----------



## Jimnmel (May 25, 2019)

Wow! Sometimes us drivers can be bigger scam artists than the passengers.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

UberUber81 said:


> Uber X this morning, tripped destination filter (should have been airport run), 15 mins away.
> So I navigate into the passenger's neighborhood and pull up and no one was outside and no text contact from the customer.
> I decide to wait because I am under the impression it is going to be a good fare (airport).
> I see the guy coming out of his McMansion in workout clothes no luggage. I knew this was going to be a short trip down the street to the gym or something.
> ...


Theif...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hey @UberUber81 , consider yourself endorsed!


This brought tears to my eyes


----------



## Vishnu643 (Aug 23, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> Uber X this morning, tripped destination filter (should have been airport run), 15 mins away.
> So I navigate into the passenger's neighborhood and pull up and no one was outside and no text contact from the customer.
> I decide to wait because I am under the impression it is going to be a good fare (airport).
> I see the guy coming out of his McMansion in workout clothes no luggage. I knew this was going to be a short trip down the street to the gym or something.
> ...


wow, your a sneaky jerk arent you?


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Vishnu643 said:


> wow, your a sneaky jerk arent you?


you're

Everyone acting like I'm the jerk/thief. Maybe you guys read the math I did and had an epiphany...



UberUber81 said:


> @SFOspeedracer
> 
> Does that math crush your dreams?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

The darkside of the force is strong in you! :roflmao:


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

So I figured I would look through your other posts and what do you know you are an Uber scam artist. Not just this post but others as well.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Ptuberdriver said:


> So I figured I would look through your other posts and what do you know you are an Uber scam artist. Not just this post but others as well.


He's probably already on their watchlist, given he adds water to damp seats and lies that it's urine to claim maximum cleaning fees. He's literally the sort of cowboy scum that is making it harder for the legitimate drivers to get what they deserve from Uber (like, you know, a fair amount to clean vomit without paying $00s for a detailer and getting a receipt). The sooner he gets deactivated for being a fraudster the better.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

UberUber81 these are the charges against you by your fellow uber drivers


Ptuberdriver said:


> Please stop driving, your the reason why rideshare drivers get a bad rap. If I was that customer I would be pissed and would definitely call Uber to get you deactivated. If I was the next driver to pick him up, I would have recommended him to do the same.
> 
> All of the good rideshare drivers do, people like you come along and screw it up for the rest of us.
> 
> So I say I hope you get deactivated ASAP.





Ptuberdriver said:


> It doesn't matter where they r going, you asked to be a driver, you don't have to be a driver and be an ahole at the same time. This is despicable and wrong. I don't wanna hear from the OP being scammed by a pax, when he scammed this pax





SFOspeedracer said:


> I agree this is wrong, I hate short rides just like the next guy, and I'm ready to speed off as soon as the timer hits :00 .. but why make a pax go through the headache of an imaginary issue with his card, if you don't want the ride, tell him you don't or cancel and drive off .. if I were the pax I would be on the phone with my bank ASAP, and I'd want to kill you if I saw I was charged $5 for a cancel I wasn't late for. Yes the wait times are ridiculous just to know you're going to do a min fare trip, but that blame is on Uber.
> 
> The rider was at the pin you pulled up to and wasn't late, how many cancel fee reviews requested by the rider will it take for Uber to trace this practice back to you? Not many





BigRedDriver said:


> Correct, and for $3.75?
> 
> If you're going to be a con man........
> 
> Go big or go home.





SFOspeedracer said:


> The worst part is the rider didn't make a scene or get angry or take anything out on the driver (so the story states .. ), he head nodded and went back inside
> 
> Any driver on here can agree that if they were the one requesting a ride and this went down the way it did you'd be furious, like come on .. he most likely put the pieces together once he saw the receipt for $5 and read what it was for, his card didn't decline that





TemptingFate said:


> You can make more money robbing a lemonade stand.





chitownXdriver said:


> You disgust me





BigRedDriver said:


> Ward! You're not setting a good example for the Beaver!





The Gift of Fish said:


> This is just so wrong. But at the same time, so right!





Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Dang...
> 
> This is absolutely slimy behavior.
> 
> You suck dude





peteyvavs said:


> You suck, please find another job.





Dhus said:


> wouldn't he still have gotten the airport if he had takin the first pax?
> seems like he outsmarted himself.
> 
> wrong wrong wrong wrong pathetic wrong





Cableguynoe said:


> Hey @UberUber81 , consider yourself endorsed!





UberUber81 said:


> Thank you, ladies and gentlemen, brothers and sisters, comrades and friends...





Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Unethical and unorthodox, but effective for maximizing earnings.





Juggalo9er said:


> This brought tears to my eyes





Vishnu643 said:


> wow, your a sneaky jerk arent you?





Ptuberdriver said:


> So I figured I would look through your other posts and what do you know you are an Uber scam artist. Not just this post but others as well.





Kyanar said:


> He's probably already on their watchlist, given he adds water to damp seats and lies that it's urine to claim maximum cleaning fees. He's literally the sort of cowboy scum that is making it harder for the legitimate drivers to get what they deserve from Uber (like, you know, a fair amount to clean vomit without paying $00s for a detailer and getting a receipt). The sooner he gets deactivated for being a fraudster the better.


How do you plead!!!
Guilty or Not Guilty


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm here for the driver's, screw the passengers. I provide excellent service up until the point I feel like I'm being used. Meanwhile, passengers steal your time/money and you just lay down and take it. If anything I hope the math opened up your mind to how much you can lose from just a 2 to 3 min wait. 

You know why I try and get the maximum amount for wet seats? Because I literally have to stop work and get that crap dried out. I'm not going to let the next passenger deal with a wet ass all day at work.

But go ahead and push the shill narrative that "waiting a little bit isn't that bad", "it's part of the deal!", "omg, you claimed fees for wet seats?!?!".

I don't consider indemnifying myself wrong, and you shouldn't either.

Meanwhile, no one tackles the hard math and just ignores it. 

All my posts, I feel, are helpful to other drivers. Good advice to indemnify their time. Help them think outside the box.
If a driver uses the card declined shuffle to get out of a bad experience/ride and come out unscathed from a passenger (yelling, physical altercation, property damage etc.) then it's worth it. 

If a driver was about to go postal because of wet seats, downtime, and wanting to just make a living. That individual now has an option.

We have to stick together.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

UberUber81 said:


> I'm here for the driver's, screw the passengers. I provide excellent service up until the point I feel like I'm being used. Meanwhile, passengers steal your time/money and you just lay down and take it. If anything I hope the math opened up your mind to how much you can lose from just a 2 to 3 min wait.
> 
> You know why I try and get the maximum amount for wet seats? Because I literally have to stop work and get that crap dried out. I'm not going to let the next passenger deal with a wet ass all day at work.
> 
> ...


What happens if someone uses the declined card shuffle, and the pax checks and sees it didn't decline? If I was the pax, my next call would be to Uber telling them that the driver is a scammer. I would do everything in my power to get that driver deactivated. For a $5 fee? Or worse the pax never orders an Uber again but instead chooses to drive himself home from the bar or use Lyft. The reason WHY we r drivers are different, but at the end of the day, this is a customer service job.

I can tell you, for every good experience a customer will tell 10 people, for every bad experience he will tell 100. I don't know about you but, I cannot afford more regulations in order for me to drive for Uber. I do it part time on the weekends, it's good extra money, and people like you mess it up for the rest of us. So go ahead and continue to scam customers and give your BAD advice to drivers, but I hope and pray you get deactivated. Then you will come on here and tell the drivers that Uber is a bad company and a scam company... All the scammers do.

Can I get your car information and first name so I can make sure I NEVER get you for a driver.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberUber81 said:


> I'm here for the driver's, screw the passengers. I provide excellent service up until the point I feel like I'm being used. Meanwhile, passengers steal your time/money and you just lay down and take it. If anything I hope the math opened up your mind to how much you can lose from just a 2 to 3 min wait.
> 
> You know why I try and get the maximum amount for wet seats? Because I literally have to stop work and get that crap dried out. I'm not going to let the next passenger deal with a wet ass all day at work.
> 
> ...


Am a driver and also a rider. And do not put up with crap from abusive customers. In fact, getting better, all the time, weeding them out.

However, your idiotic "declined card scam" is a total DISGRACE!!!! It's a blatant lie. Also fraud. In this country you cannot rationalize this behavior in any court of law. Wondering where you're from?

So, strongly take the RIDER'S side, in this instance, and many others as well.

But, if you're actually doing this, it is ******ED. Talk about an easy scam to catch. In fact one the easiest scams I've heard of to validate.

Anyone who doesn't see this, lacks intelligence. Extremely so.

If you're still doing this, it won't belong. You WILL be caught.

Forwarding this post, on to Corporate, for suspected fraud.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

It's shilly in here.
"Your behavior gives us good drivers a bad name!"
I bet the passenger that was complaining about getting shuffled was toes to curb. 
I wonder why...



MiamiKid said:


> Forwarding this post, on to Corporate, for suspected fraud.


MiamiKid gets an e-mail 30 hours later.
"Thanks for your feedback and helping to improve the platform! Acceptance rating helps keeps passengers moving!"
"Solved"


----------



## Jacktheripx (Apr 24, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> On a related note, Uber's destination filter has been really [posterior violated] of late. You must set the time to get it to work halfway properly, and, even this does not always work well.


Agreed! I used to rave about Uber's DF mode as i'd always gotten great rides sometimes just a few blocks from my home in the past! But lately, if I set the DF to all the way East or West, i'd get rides going like 5 miles north and then just half a mile East or West. I think the algorithm changed it so that if the ride goes even a little bit in the direction we had DF on for, they would give it to us, regardless if it's going 90% of the distance in a different way. Also, I've had pings from 5 miles back just to go 2 miles forward in my direction, still setting me behind from my destination. So I guess I wills tart using timer from now on.

In my experience though, I've noticed that if I had google maps set to include highways but I was driving local on the south side, I would normally get pings that are taking me north instead of east for my destination. This would be just so that i would get closer to the highway on the north side and be able to move east from there faster on the highway. So i make sure to turn off highways on google maps if i want to drive local towards my destination. This way i've experienced less of the north side rides coming my way.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberUber81 said:


> It's shilly in here.
> "Your behavior gives us good drivers a bad name!"
> I bet the passenger that was complaining about getting shuffled was toes to curb.
> I wonder why...
> ...


Good drivers do not commit fraud. Your "declined card" shuffle is a downright lie. Illegal. Period.

If you'd like we can settle this with Corporate immediately. Wanna go for it?


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Your "*favors don't pay the bills*" echo has no basis to it regarding your post, and honestly just sounds like a cry to the other posters who enable scammers to come and rush to like your post, which I'm sure they will, and those who do *already *know who they are .. since you aren't even doing any real favors, you scammed someone in a way *you'd be pissed *you were scammed .. and did it so within a timeframe that wasn't determined by the rider, *but by Uber, *who was outside before the clock was up, I'm not gonna repeat it again, if you don't understand that by this point, you either *lack *the brain capacity to comprehend that statement or you are plain ignorant, something I pity for you
> 
> There was no advice you gave, this is not advice, this is *con artist textbook bragging *and while not on the scale of millions of dollars or stealing someone's identity, it holds the same base... and the worst part is going to the lengths that you did for maybe *$3.90 *at most .. given the info you shared, you *made less, and Uber can trace back canceled rides to drivers, something I guess people don't realize, in which you deserve to be deactivated. Scamming people due to your own world of personal inconvenience. *
> 
> ...


I agree.

Im amazed that you would find such actions honorable no matter the payout. It sad that you would rather scam a customer out of a few bucks, are you that desperate o.p.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Jamesmiller said:


> I agree.
> 
> Im amazed that you would find such actions honorable no matter the payout. It sad that you would rather scam a customer out of a few bucks, are you that desperate o.p.


I just value my time, and you should as well. When pax make you wait 2/3 mins per pickup, they are stealing money right out of your pocket.

But he stole from me first. Check out this math.

On average I do 25 calls a day. 25 x 3mins(wait time) is an hour and fifteen minutes of my money-making time getting stolen from me. In my market that could be $20+ per hour. If I'm doing this six days a week, that is roughly $120ish a week out of my pocket.

When passengers make us wait, it costs us money, which is literally theft.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberUber81 said:


> I just value my time, and you should as well. When pax make you wait 2/3 mins per pickup, they are stealing money right out of your pocket.
> 
> But he stole from me first. Check out this math.
> 
> ...


Would, absolutely, love to watch you try to argue your rationale in a court of law.

Guess what? You lose! Big!


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> I just value my time, and you should as well. When pax make you wait 2/3 mins per pickup, they are stealing money right out of your pocket.
> 
> But he stole from me first. Check out this math.
> 
> ...


I agree and i do value my time, which is why i became a tnc driver instead of staying as rideshare. Im not big on scamming good folks just to get ahead. U/L created the mindset for you to justify this action but i didnt let them reduce my worth or forced me to trade honest work for shady profit


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

I've never said that I was right or wrong. 
I've never said that I would win in a court of law.
I've brought up the spirit of indemnity. To be made whole again.

The value of the individual being oppressed by a largely unregulated system that takes advantage of hard-working people.
Uber and Lyft want this narrative you are all spewing all over this thread. 
They want you to think it's ok to be marginalized and to take it on the chin.
Resist! find ways within their system to make yourself whole again.
It's not about getting rich off shuffling/cleanup fees. It's about defining your worth as a human and taking a stand against bad policies.

inb4 "than don't drive if you don't like it"
shill comment #235


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I've learned something from this thread, how to use my DF, Thanks to another uber driver and others.

Very interesting discussion we're having about fraudulent practices concerning this shuffle business in order to get out of taking a pax but still get paid and using it as a model course of action as the best way to make money as an uber driver. Ripping off the customers.

I'd like to state here and now that I am also an uber customer, I use the platform as a rider and driver and I've had this shuffle tried on me but I am aware. The uber driver, driving a white sedan came to pick me up, I was toes to the curb but on my screen it showed the driver was a block away not moving and had arrived. I was waiting then realized I was being scammed so I canceled the trip just before I would have been charged. After I canceled the trip the Uber Driver comes squeeling tires up to me exactly where I was standing and DEMANDED to know why I had canceled. I tore off my shirt and charged the drivers car and told him he tried to rip off the wrong one and the driver tore off before I could even get near him but I was ready to kick his butt right there and then.

This practice some of you think is smart might get you hurt, deactivated or maybe even get you thrown in jail. Its not right for the pax or to other uber drivers, its not about being a shill to uber, screw uber this aint about them this is about my dam money and you ripping me off, if you cant see that theres just no hope for you and eventually your shuffling days will catch up to all of you.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

I would also say getting a $3.75 cancel fee for 25+mins of work is hardly profit. lol



Dhus said:


> I've learned something from this thread, how to use my DF, Thanks to another uber driver and others.
> 
> Very interesting discussion we're having about fraudulent practices concerning this shuffle business in order to get out of taking a pax but still get paid and using it as a model course of action as the best way to make money as an uber driver. Ripping off the customers.
> 
> ...


Toes to curb is always a go for me. Sorry you got shuffled for no reason.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> I've never said that I was right or wrong.
> I've never said that I would win in a court of law.
> I've brought up the spirit of indemnity. To be made whole again.
> 
> ...


Im not encouraging you to quit but to work the system the right way. 5 minutes then cancel and collect a fee but i would never have brought this story here as most folks would place themselves in the riders shoes. Scammers are the reason u/l are going to shit


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

When it comes to my little $3. I find it unacceptable. you know how hard it is to make money, and uber is my only income, I get what I need from uber, and could make more but I don't need it. I do take it personal when I'm ripped off. that's $3-5 is important to me and to have it takin just because someone thinks its smart business to screw me out of ride and still get paid is infuriating. Nothing good will come from it, we might even get our highly valued cancelation fee takin from us drivers over this practice and its widespread, a whole dam ton of you are doing it all over the country.

I don't think this thread will stop shuffling, to many are saying wow I am making more money now, I like it, I love it, I want to do more of it and that's how they roll now. how many on here have read about it and come to post glorifying that it works for them too and thanks for showing me how to rip off customers.

We definetly wont see the end to this until uber punishs all the drivers over it after they get sued for fraudulent practice's. Then what all you shufflers going to say, screw it I got into another trade or I don't care this aint my only income.

Its totally unacceptable when you call for an uber and have no idea whether or not your going to be picked up but dam sure feel that your going to be charged regardless. i am worried now when i use uber as a rider and not because of this thread or uberuber but because uber drivers are doing this all the time to pax's now and it happens to me and that's not the only way i've been ripped off. i dont use pool when i ride but for some dam reason i keep getting drivers trying to take me some funky ass way when my trip is straight down that road, why you going the opposite way?? i got to tell you i'm fed up with uber drivers. Bunch of dam rip off drivers and i'm sick of it.

This is all I have to say on this, thanks for the good conversation. I'm done with this thread.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Dhus said:


> When it comes to my little $3. I find it unacceptable. you know how hard it is to make money, and uber is my only income, I get what I need from uber, and could make more but I don't need it. I do take it personal when I'm ripped off. that's $3-5 is important to me and to have it takin just because someone thinks its smart business to screw me out of ride and still get paid is infuriating. Nothing good will come from it, we might even get our highly valued cancelation fee takin from us drivers over this practice and its widespread, a whole dam ton of you are doing it all over the country.
> 
> I don't think this thread will stop shuffling, to many are saying wow I am making more money now, I like it, I love it, I want to do more of it and that's how they roll now. how many on here have read about it and come to post glorifying that it works for them too and thanks for showing me how to rip off customers.
> 
> ...


I see where your coming from but when has the taxi industry ever been professional. U/l has mislead customers with alot of their views as society is that perfect. Most drivers are regular folks who unfortunately was tricked by the big company. The blame also rest in each rider who accepted low fare is justified until they get frauded by a unhappy driver. The professional service cost more if you believe its better suited for you


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm sorry could you elaborate I don't understand your meaning but i'll try to respond.
Are you saying there are other industries and platforms that rip ppl off so why care that i'm being ripped off by uber drivers and since i'm using uber to get a lower price instead of using a taxi or lemo that i deserve to be ripped off? its my fault for using uber in the first place?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

UberUber81 said:


> I just value my time, and you should as well. When pax make you wait 2/3 mins per pickup, they are stealing money right out of your pocket.
> 
> But he stole from me first. Check out this math.
> 
> ...


No, YOU AGREED TO THE WAIT TIME.

You need to find something else to do before you pull that crap on someone with a big ass gun.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Dhus said:


> I'm sorry could you elaborate I don't understand your meaning but i'll try to respond.
> Are you saying there are other industries and platforms that rip ppl off so why care that i'm being ripped off by uber drivers and since i'm using uber to get a lower price instead of using a taxi or lemo that i deserve to be ripped off? its my fault for using uber in the first place?


Let me clarify, uber greed has lead to drivers unsatisfaction which rarely exist in traditional taxi and limo industry. Uber is the issue


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> No, YOU AGREED TO THE WAIT TIME.
> 
> You need to find something else to do before you pull that crap on someone with a big ass gun.


"When passengers make us wait, *it costs us money, which is literally theft."*

Theft? Lol

Sometimes I wonder if people take the time to read what they write

Reading this guys attempt at justifying scamming is sad, at this point there's no point in trying to argue or debate


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> "When passengers make us wait, *it costs us money, which is literally theft."*
> 
> Theft? Lol
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if people take the time to read what they write


All he's trying to do now is try to get us to feel sorry for him because the riders are following the rules.

I still wonder how anyone thinks it's a good idea to post that they are a liar and a thief, then point at the other guy as being somehow worse, AFTER TAKING HIS MONEY?


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

@Jamesmiller, separate issue, but I agree uber sometimes seems to me to be like a rookie in transportation and how it does business, it could actually take some pointers from the taxi industry to make uber better, like for one my biggest all time greif about uber is we are independent contractors but can not build our clientele, that's my biggest beef with uber itself, they force customers to ride with who uber sends and not with who they want to drive them. I don't care about individual riders myself, I like commercial clients, hotels, bars, ports, dance clubs etc. joe blow wanting to go somewhere is a legit customer but its not the type of clientele I normally target unless that client is going to the airport several times a month for their jobs, I collect those clientele, when I parked my taxi and joined uber I drove my last day with 4 scheduled airport run personals that I told I wouldn't be taking them anymore I was going to uber and uber calls building your clientele gaming the sytem and so does lyft and they told me i would be deactivated for it but still wanted me to give them my personals. i told them Hell no.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> No, YOU AGREED TO THE WAIT TIME.
> 
> You need to find something else to do before you pull that crap on someone with a big ass gun.


I never agreed to any wait time.

Can you show me where that part of the agreement is?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> All he's trying to do now is try to get us to feel sorry for him because the riders are following the rules.
> 
> I still wonder how anyone thinks it's a good idea to post that they are a liar and a thief, then point at the other guy as being somehow worse, AFTER TAKING HIS MONEY?


When someone knows they have no argument to their wrongdoing, they have to try to shift perspectives into victimization. Now he's the victim. Even if this story never happened, through reading his responses, I've come to a conclusion that a significant amount of his brain must be missing.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Dhus said:


> @Jamesmiller, separate issue, but I agree uber sometimes seems to me to be like a rookie in transportation and how it does business, it could actually take some pointers from the taxi industry to make uber better, like for one my biggest all time greif about uber is we are independent contractors but can not build our clientele, that's my biggest beef with uber itself, they force customers to ride with who uber sends and not with who they want to drive them. I don't care about individual riders myself, I like commercial clients, hotels, bars, ports, dance clubs etc. joe blow wanting to go somewhere is a legit customer but its not the type of clientele I normally target unless that client is going to the airport several times a month for their jobs, I collect those clientele, when I parked my taxi and joined uber I drove my last day with 4 scheduled airport run personals that I told I wouldn't be taking them anymore I was going to uber and uber calls building your clientele gaming the sytem and so does lyft and they told me i would be deactivated for it but still wanted me to give them my personals. i told them Hell no.


Issue is only uber can book trips. Outside of uber it is illegal to transport a person for a fare without taxi permit or a forhire provision. In short uber wins as their drivers are held to laws that uber avoided by fooling people to believe that being a tech taxi is different from any taxi industry.

As a driver for uber you carry less of risk since the ridesharing industry is still touchy and most officers will arrest you on sight for taking clients outside of the app (what they get away with is still illegal outside of the app)


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I never agreed to any wait time.
> 
> Can you show me where that part of the agreement is?


No, and I don't have time nor energy right now to teach an ethics class.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberUber81 said:


> I just value my time, and you should as well. When pax make you wait 2/3 mins per pickup, they are stealing money right out of your pocket.
> 
> But he stole from me first. Check out this math.
> 
> ...


Cannot stand waiting for stubborn passengers either.

However, it is NOT theft on their part. "Declined Card" is fraud (criminal). Also, extremely sleazy. At least in my world.

Drivers, also, have multiple options available to deal with abusive riders. Collect cancel fees every week, myself.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

transporting for fare without commercial insurance and correct permit is illegal. You cant game uber when they owned the deception. In short they did it first and better


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Jamesmiller said:


> Issue is only uber can book trips. Outside of uber it is illegal to transport a person for a fare without taxi permit or a forhire provision. In short uber wins as their drivers are held to laws that uber avoided by fooling people to believe that being a tech taxi is different from any taxi industry.
> 
> As a driver for uber you carry less of risk since the ridesharing industry is still touchy and most officers will arrest you on sight for taking clients outside of the app (what they get away with is still illegal outside of the app)


 it can be done and an easy fix , all they have to do is allow riders To request the drivers they want. No i never said drive someone off the platform. i dont do that becuase of why you stated, insurance. Most the folks that know me say i'm to honest, I almost feel like its a bad thing, especially these days. i go by ubers rules, i could work off the app if i wanted no problem and make a killing because i know how to do it, but i dont.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Dhus said:


> it can be done and an easy fix , all they have to do is allow riders To request the drivers they want. No i never said drive someone off the platform. i dont do that becuase of why you stated, insurance.


Ok and sorry i laughed at them allowing drivers to choose. We all have worked in different job (myself 4 jobs) and no job allows us fare wage. Its either we accept their terms for survival or create our own job. Uber will keep taking money from drivers to avoid charging customers more (short uber will keep finding new ways to bend you over).

Sorry for my previous misconception of your statement of creating a personal cliental list. Im jumped the gun

My best suggestion is to look up for-hire laws and use that industry to snatch uber customers away legally. For hires set their own price


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> No, and I don't have time nor energy right now to teach an ethics class.


Ethics is different from stating that we agreed to something.

It's unethical to make things up. Shame on you.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Fine I’ll say it again.

There are no innocent pax.

Y’all are saying it’s all Uber’s fault but it isn’t. It’s the pax’ lust for cheap rides and their disregard for common sense and decency that’s the root of the problem.

The only thing that will change policy is if we hit them in the bottom line by messing with the pax.

Having said that, I can’t abide fabricating the cc thing or shuffling a pax that’s there.

I would’ve taken the ride then fabricated things about how pax made me feel unsafe, as per the system established by pax!


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Jamesmiller said:


> Ok and sorry i laughed at them allowing drivers to choose. We all have worked in different job (myself 4 jobs) and no job allows us fare wage. Its either we accept their terms for survival or create our own job. Uber will keep taking money from drivers to avoid charging customers more (short uber will keep finding new ways to bend you over).
> 
> Sorry for my previous misconception of your statement of creating a personal cliental list. Im jumped the gun
> 
> My best suggestion is to look up for-hire laws and use that industry to snatch uber customers away legally. For hires set their own price


It's fairly easy to get a 1 veh. business going in most places in this country, but you wont here in vegas no matter how much money you have. Uber made it in but only because they are a tnc and barely made it at that, vegas is still fighting it even. but yeah I could do that if I wanted, no problem, set my own prices and clientele and with no worry to losing my clients to uber, just move back to my home town of jax fla. and start a 1 taxi operation, orange park or somewhere else. ive helped build 3 taxi companies, trust me I know what i'm doing, its easy.

Far as uber allowing clients to choose their drivers it will probably never happen. it is laughable to think they ever would knowing how uber is. they get all defensive when you talk to them about it. i was told by one rep to go start my own buisness if i wanted to build clientele, thats when i flashed my state and county buisness license in his face at which point he decided he didnt want to talk to me anymore.


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Dhus said:


> It's fairly easy to get a 1 veh. business going in most places in this country, but you wont here in vegas no matter how much money you have. Uber made it in but only because they are a tnc and barely made it at that, vegas is still fighting it even. but yeah I could do that if I want no problem, set my own prices and clientele and with no worry to losing my clients to uber, just move back to my home town of jax fla. and start a 1 taxi operation, orange park or somewhere else. its easy.
> 
> Far as uber allowing clients to choose their drivers it will probably never happen. it is laughable to think they ever would. they get all defensive when you talk to them about it. i was told by one rep to go start my own buisness if i wanted to build clientele, thats when i flashed my state and county buisness license in his face at which point he decided he didnt want to talk to me anymore.


Exactly, i know a few people who started their own using ubers customer. Riders didnt care as long as the price didnt change


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Jamesmiller said:


> Exactly, i know a few people who started their own using ubers customer. Riders didnt care as long as the price didnt change


Sorry for editing my post so much. let me start over.
Also sorry for this is off topic.

Uber has ruined the trade, i think permanently. I truly believe it was on purpose and solely to hurt career drivers. The prices are totally unbalanced and the uber drivers can not build their own clientele, its plain as the nose on our faces whats going on.

Only reason i drive for uber is because i told my landlord what the taxi company was doing as a result of uber he offered to let me to use his veh. with only a bump in the rent. its worked out for me otherwise i wouldnt even have done uber but its playing out because instead of raising price's they seem to think of new ways to go even cheaper and for no reason, they are already almost $3 under the taxis here but that doesnt seem to deter them and wont be long they'll have the city bus's going out of buisness.

Its just time to pack it in and do something else which after 20 yrs of good work on my part and lots of money i'm ready to move on because I guess I just don't have it in me to start ripping off pax's.

I truly think ubers true agenda in the first place is end career drivers who make money in this trade and give it to folks who don't rely on this as sole income, drivers who are weekend warriors basically and only doing it for kicks or a little extra money, I truly believe that, uber is fighting a war against career drivers over some petty personal vendetta that all started from 1 Asshole with a ton of money and a lot of pull that hated and despised taxi drivers so much he started uber and fixed it to were nobody can earn a living driving anymore.

that 1 filthy rich billionare right now is probably reading this and rubbing one off laughing at us, thinking suffer you skumbag drivers I fixed your asses didn't I mwuahaha!!!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ethics is different from stating that we agreed to something.
> 
> It's unethical to make things up. Shame on you.


From the moment you hit that accept ride button and ACCEPT a wait time fee, you know, AND ACCEPT the way things are.

I knew it, we all know it.



UberAdrian said:


> Fine I'll say it again.
> 
> There are no innocent pax.
> 
> ...


The customer is taking what is offered. There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> From the moment you hit that accept ride button and ACCEPT a wait time fee, you know, AND ACCEPT the way things are.
> 
> I knew it, we all know it.


I don't accept a wait time fee. Do you?

If my pax is toes to the curb, what wait time fee do you speak of?

You keep saying we accept this, and I'm still trying to understand where I accept anything.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

The word shill has been used a lot here and that's one reason I posted my own personal perspective of what uber is doing to the trade, I am the furthest thing from an uber shill as you can get I hate that they ruined this once great career to get into.

But that's no excuse to justify ripping off customers. If you have to resort to such underhanded methods to get by with uber then just get into another trade, why risk personal injury or jail time because what you are doing is wrong and if you think for a second that someone wont end you over $3-$5 then you obviously haven't met the right folks who don't care 1 bit about catching a prison charge. You rip off the right one and they have your name and make and model and license tag # all it takes is them telling some friends and they start gunning for you until someone gets you.. call# yeah i'm in his veh now, ok we'll meet at the spot, and you arrive and next thing you know your digging a hole and when your done they will toss $5 dollars at you and end you. its happened to taxi drivers .. think it wont happen to you? I hope it dosent but these things happen all the time and your super vulnerable even more so in an uber than a taxi. U don't even argue with these folks, if I have to toss a ride I tell them the ride is over and that's all they will be like wha? bu-bu-but? the ride is over in a calm even tone, you folks just don't know the type of folks walking around out there apparently your risking much more than deactivation and its wrong to begin with, I mean why do this to yourself just get in another trade and quit driving. stop ripping off folks there is no excuse for it.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

If you are taking the side of the guy that made me wait 3mins and 30secs taking 20 mins to get to his house, you're a company shill.
Plain and simple. ;D

He can see me coming, he knows I'm coming he called me into his guard gate.
Need more time? could have sent me a text, "Hey man, ill be out in a second, I got a cash tip for ya."
Screw these cheap abusing pax.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't accept a wait time fee. Do you?
> 
> If my pax is toes to the curb, what wait time fee do you speak of?
> 
> You keep saying we accept this, and I'm still trying to understand where I accept anything.


Perhaps there are better words to use instead of accept or agree. But I'll play along, for the sake of boredom

You're "accepting" or "agreeing" to a wait time in order to _proceed_ with a pickup, granted you didn't decline it initially, since that is how the technology is set up. We all use the app Uber provided "as-is" and a timer automatically starts as the app learns you've arrived or are about to arrive at the location, toes to curb or not - a timer begins countdown.

I guess if you really want to find a situation to fit your statement, If you just swipe to start every ride right after you've accepted the request instead of traveling to the pickup, then yeah, there is no wait time or wait time fee you have to agree to. You'd be "right", but also participating in a fake pickup.

You not accepting or "agreeing" to a wait time after accepting a ping and arriving at the location, would simply be by cancelling, with the Uber app "as-is".

Accruing wait time by fraud is what neither the OP or the rider agreed to let happen using the app, which is illustrated in this post and what I'm guessing @BigRedDriver is trying to convey. It's also against Uber's community guidelines, which they require to be followed to maintain use once you have an account.

If we want to be technical


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

UberUber81 said:


> If you are taking the side of the guy that made me wait 3mins and 30secs taking 20 mins to get to his house, you're a company shill.
> Plain and simple. ;D
> 
> He can see me coming, he knows I'm coming he called me into his guard gate.
> ...


You're in the wrong business, friend.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Perhaps there are better words to use instead of accept or agree. But I'll play along, for the sake of boredom
> 
> You're "accepting" or "agreeing" to a wait time in order to _proceed_ with a pickup, granted you didn't decline it initially, since that is how the technology is set up. We all use the app Uber provided "as-is" and a timer automatically starts as the app learns you've arrived or are about to arrive at the location, toes to curb or not - a timer begins countdown.
> 
> ...


Just because there is a timer and a wait fee, no one is guaranteed anything. 
They are not gutanteed the car will still be there in 5 minutes. 
It doesn't say that anywhere. 
I can choose to not even come to a complete stop if I don't see my pax outside and I wouldn't be breaking anything I agreed to.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Just because there is a timer and a wait fee, no one is guaranteed anything.
> They are not gutanteed the car will still be there in 5 minutes.
> It doesn't say that anywhere.
> I can choose to not even come to a complete stop if I don't see my pax outside and I wouldn't be breaking anything I agreed to.


I never used the word guarantee, just described how the *app* works as far as picking up and cancelling goes regarding "waits"


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I never agreed to any wait time.
> 
> Can you show me where that part of the agreement is?


https://www.uber.com/us/en/c/180-da...uAngPAf1Fg7TE=&_csid=Gh40R_cF4fc1PVhURCnWKQ#_
You don't need to wait 5 min, but if you want to get paid a cancel fee u MUST wait 5 min


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Just because there is a timer and a wait fee, no one is guaranteed anything.
> They are not gutanteed the car will still be there in 5 minutes.
> It doesn't say that anywhere.
> I can choose to not even come to a complete stop if I don't see my pax outside and I wouldn't be breaking anything I agreed to.


Then if your preferred wait time is 30 seconds. Cancel after 30 and move on. Telling a pax his credit card is declined is a Dick move.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

UberUber81 said:


> If you are taking the side of the guy that made me wait 3mins and 30secs taking 20 mins to get to his house, you're a company shill


 who cares what you think your a crook and a liar


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Then if your preferred wait time is 30 seconds. Cancel after 30 and move on. Telling a pax his credit card is declined is a Dick move.


I agree it's a dick move. 
So was not selling any soup to George Costanza.
Sometimes you gotta be a dick.

My time is valuable. I need to be paid a no show fee after 120 seconds.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I agree it's a dick move.
> So was not selling any soup to George Costanza.
> Sometimes you gotta be a dick.
> 
> My time is valuable. I need to be paid a no show fee after 120 seconds.


Then charge the pax. I don't care



Dhus said:


> who cares what you think your a crook and a liar


He didn't make you drive 20 minutes.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh well, reprobate minds is all I can think, I want to say do the right thing, but we're from 2 different worlds and from they're perspective we're the ones in the wrong and will never understand or feel conviction or feel wrong about this, there is no do right in them. Lost cause's man. I feel sad, done with this thread.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

If only all the people in real life were as righteous as all the people I meet on the internet


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Dhus said:


> Uber has ruined the trade, i think permanently. I truly believe it was on purpose and solely to hurt career drivers.


In the sense of eventually eliminating drivers completely, yes. It may not be feasible, but that appears to be the dream.



Dhus said:


> Only reason i drive for uber is because i told my landlord what the taxi company was doing as a result of uber he offered to let me to use his veh. with only a bump in the rent


Do you think he understands the possible insurance and liability implications of letting you use his car for Uber?



Dhus said:


> I truly think ubers true agenda in the first place is end career drivers who make money in this trade and give it to folks who don't rely on this as sole income, drivers who are weekend warriors basically and only doing it for kicks or a little extra money


I suspect that they regard "sharing" a portion of their revenues with actual breathing, human drivers, even if they're only "weekend warriors" is "sub-optimal" (to use an ugly, technical euphemism). To them, it makes a lot more sense to keep the whole pie to themselves; why share it with drivers if they can be eliminated altogether?


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

So, in a nutshell.
Some people value their time and shuffle on inconsiderate pax.
Some people take it on the chin with a grin.
Different strokes different folks.

If there was a button to cancel with a fee for a "passenger being inconsiderate of driver's time", I'd push that one.
But since there isn't one. I push no-show.
Just like when drivers select no-show to get a fee when some hood rat doesn't have a car seat for their child.
Select anything else other than "no-show" you don't get anything.

Stay safe and profitable out there my friends.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

UberUber81 said:


> Select anything else other than "no-show" you don't get anything.


You will get paid with other options, but you still have to wait out the five minutes; I have been paid after selecting "unaccompanied minor", but only after waiting out the five minutes.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

there may be some good news on the horizon for us with all that's going on in the courts and now that uber is an open company, these super low priced rides cant last forever. We'll have to wait and see what happens but maybe my uber brothers wont feel they are better off shuffling in the near future.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> You will get paid with other options, but you still have to wait out the five minutes; I have been paid after selecting "unaccompanied minor", but only after waiting out the five minutes.


I've done unaccompanied minor like 10 mins after I arrived. It didn't work. Maybe things have changed, that was like 5 months ago I believe.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

UberUber81 said:


> I've done unaccompanied minor like 10 mins after I arrived. It didn't work. Maybe things have changed, that was like 5 months ago I believe.


That surprises me a bit, but only a bit, because this is Uber, and inconsistency (to put it very diplomatically) can be expected from them. As you say, you can always pick "no rider", which is, after all, true because no _eligible_ rider was there.


----------



## -JR- (Mar 29, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> What are the limitations in distance and time accuracy of knowing only the first half of the postcode?


We're fortunate here in London particularly.

Here is a postcode map... you'll see each area is pretty small.

If you know your postcodes, you'll know the destination give or take a couple miles.

Handy if you prefer long trips or wish to avoid certain areas.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

-JR- said:


> We're fortunate here in London particularly.
> 
> Here is a postcode map... you'll see each area is pretty small.
> 
> ...


It's certainly better than nothing, but it's not nearly enough, especially in cities.

I don't how London traffic is, but in big cities like Washington DC, NYC, Chicago, LA, etc, a city block can mean the difference between moving or being stuck in horrendous gridlock. A couple of miles difference is MASSIVE in my market.

As supposed ICs, the drivers have a right to ALL pertinent info BEFORE accepting trip requests. That info must include the FULL pickup and dropoff addresses and estimated driver payout.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> "When passengers make us wait, *it costs us money, which is literally theft."*
> 
> Theft? Lol
> 
> ...


You failed to accompany my math. That math is pretty strong, isn't it?

Let's be conservative.

Ignore shuffling for a moment.

2 mins of wait time each pick up, 20 pickups. That's 40 mins a day you are getting robbed of money making time.
6 days a week? That's 4 hours of wages gone down the drain. I'm not rich, I need everything I can get. 4 hours is about $80 in my market. Is this right that passengers do this to US?

The application tells the passenger ETA before order (no driver accepted yet), and after order (driver accepted). They can see us moving in real-time.

Why do people need 5 mins? Why even 2 mins?
We are real people trying to make a living. 
I'm sorry, life happens. The rates are cheap, you just spent $5 if you aren't ready to go.
Not ready to go could be the passengers fault, or could be something out of their control. 
No big deal, you wasted $5, order again once you are ready.
We are real people trying to make a living. We are worth it.
It's so degrading having MY TIME wasted because Karen needed to fix her makeup, or finish up a conversation with her daughter, or walk the dog one more time.
Get your ass out of your house and get in my car. lol

"but...fraud" -Shill#45

kek


----------

